# FET sept/oct



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi 
I am due to start fet on the 23rd of September at the priory in Birmingham and am looking for other ladies who are doing the same. I found this forum a great support on my fresh cycle that resulted I  my amazing 9month old daughter Isabelle and hoped to meet lovely people on here again!
I have two day 5blasts and grades 4aa and 3ab which I will have both put back in if they defrost ok. I feel so much more relaxed than last time but still think talking to others which are in the same boat is a massive help! I am 25 and my husband is 30. We had ivf in 2012 and hope that of this works as well as last time then we can put to bed out treatment journey and enjoy being normal parents .


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Charl.

Glad you've started this thread as iv been hovering on the august thread, but everyone is way ahead of me!
Are you going to be doing natural or medicated fet?

Im currently on the pill and next tuesday is day 21 when i will be having my scratch. I already have my meds ready to to start once af arrives.

Bunny xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi bunny yeah this one will be medicated, when u say on the pill what do you mean as I havnt got to start doing anything till day 21? Xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Because i dont have regular cycles i had to take tablets to induce af and now im on the contraceptive pill!! 
I stop the pill next tuesday (day 21/same day as scratch) and should get af with in a week. I will also start my suprecur injections on tuesday!

How do things work for you?

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh I see you my at is really irregular but had been better since having Isabelle. It was 37 days this time! I have to go into clinic to pick up drugs on the 19th then start tablets on the 23rd and in not sure about the rest lol. We will only be a couple of weeks apart how exciting! How many have you got frozen and do you no what grades they are? X


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Charl, Just wanted to say good luck, I started 2 weeks ago have my baseline scan tomorrow at Birmingham Womens Hospital, I had an Endometrial scratch at the priory a few weeks ago too, I thought it was a lovely hospital and my consultant was so nice.


----------



## Mrs86 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Ladies

I am due to start my frozen cycle tomorrow. I will be having an endometrial scratch tomorrow and then my prostap down reg injection on same day. I had a fresh cycle in April/May which resulted in a positive but then miscarriiage. I have got 5, day 5 frozen embryos left and will be having 2 put back if enough of them thaw. I have had 2 fresh cycles and this will be my 3rd frozen cycle. I have also had 3 miscarriages so I am now on even more of a concoction of drugs!! I will be taking prostap for down reg, progynova estrogen to thicken lining, then protogest, clexane & prednisolone from 5 days prior to transfer until test date. 
Looking forward to cycling with you ladies.
x


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Can I join? I shall be starting my cycle at the end of this month (all depends on my af which is due around the 28th). I am on progynova cycle which means that I will be starting progynova (tablets for lining) on the first day of my af and then have regular scans until the lining is ready for the embryo transfer. It should all take around 14 days so my embryo transfer will be around mid October. I don't have to have  any injections  as my af is very regular. 

We only have one embryo left which is from my last ivf which worked and had my daughter who is now 19 months. 

I feel somewhat pessimistic about having only one embryo but then it only takes one. 

I have never done a frozen cycle. We've had two fresh cycles (one bfn and one bfp).

Is anybody else only having one frozen embryo? 

Part of me is thinking whether we should have gone for the fresh cycle as this was suggested by my dr but then why to give up on this little frostie? What would be the point of having a frostie? My dr's argument was that age is not on my side but I guess we can do the frozen cycle and then do a fresh one straight after this one if it is bfn.

I wish you all good luck! Hopefully we can keep each other sane! 

Xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Charl - we have 4 blasts frozen, not sure on grades. They are taking 2 out so hopefully they both survive and we can have them both put back! Glad to have a cycle buddy  

Raylee - good luck with your cycle, when will your ET be?

Mrs86 - hope your scratch goes ok tomoro. Have you had one before? Will your clinic defrost all 5 of your embies?! Youve been through alot by the sounds of things, so i hope things work out for you this time  

Sasha - welcome   goodluck for your cycle, im sure your one little embie will do well xx

Xx


----------



## Mrs86 (Apr 11, 2012)

Morning

Bunny73 - Yes I have had a scratch before. I find them really painful but will do anything to get the sticky BFP. Currently sat at work with a hot water bottle to ease the cramping. Think its quite painful for me as I dont really have much of a lining, think it was <1mm this morning. The consultant also walked off and left the speculum in, I had to remind him to take it out!!!!
They will defrost the first 2, see how they do and then just keep getting more out until I have good enough ones to transfer 2. 

Sashaj - I will end up having my transfer around mid october aswell, we will be able to keep each other sane throughout the 2ww. 

xx


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Bunny, Baseline scan went fine this morning, been told to start the Progynova tablets today and provisional ET will be 2 weeks tomorrow which seems like no time at all.


----------



## Mrs86 (Apr 11, 2012)

Glad your baseline scan went well Raylee. 2 weeks will be here before you know it and you will have your future babies on board. Good luck! What progesterone support are u having? Xx


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi ladies
This is my first frozen embryo cycle. I've had one fresh cycle in 2011 and resulted in twins. We have two frosties and I hope if all goes well to put one back. Today is day 21 of my cycle so I took my first down reg injection tonight. Hope that we can all b cycle buddies for that extra bit of support.
Ob7


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Mrs86, I'm taking Progynova estradiok tablets and I have cylogest pessaries which I will start next week I'd imagine.


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi ladies! 

Is it ok to join? 

I'm half way through a natural cycle. We have 7 day 1 embryos left. Had 2 failed FETs. Found out I have immune issues. Hoping change of clinic will get us our longed for BFP. 

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I am about to start my last Fet as my 9th cycle.
Going for natural Fett as I have tried 4 medicated FETs before all negative.
It will be with full immunes drugs so it won't be meds free.
ET should be 20th of Oct if my body plays the ovulation game.
Wishing u all lots of luck and looking forward to enjoy the mad ride.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Afternoon all.

Mrs86 - rubbish that you found scratch painfull, but hopefully all worth it! Did you take painkillers before hand? What a wolly of a doctor leaving the speculum in  !! When we spoke to the embryoligist last week, she basically said to us that if the first 2 embryos dont survive the thaw they wouldnt usually take more out because of specific timings etc!! That they would if we really wanted them to, but that usually the cycle would be cancelled and we would go again with the other embies!! We were really surprised, not that simple for us as we dont just have another 2 grand to throw away! So now we are considering asking them to take out all 4 embies and transfer the strongest 2!

Raylee - glad scan went well, your embies will be back where they belong in no time  

Ob7 - welcome and goodluck x

Sarah - course its ok to join  good luck with your cycle. We are considering changing clinics if this cycle doesnt work!!

Kuki - welcome and goodluck, hopefully trying something different will work for you x

Afm - we have been away for the weekend with friends which was nice. Bit worried as have had continuous spotting since af and starting the pill  ! Going to the clinic tomoro for scratch, so will mention it to them! Off to an open evening at a possible new clinic tonight!!

Bunny xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Bunny thank you for welcoming me and I hope you are ok. Xx

Mrs 86 I hope we can keep each other sane during the two weeks  I hope I get that far. Sorry to hear you are in pain. I hope you are feeling better soon.

Raylee good news about your scan hon! 

Ob7 this is also my first frozen cycle. I had two fresh ones (see my signature) and one daughter out of my second successful fresh cycle. We only have one frostie so fingers crossed. 

Welcome Sara and Kuki. Kuki wow -9th cycle!! Fingers crossed this one is the lucky one! 

Sorry if I forgot anyone. It will take time to get used to the names. 

Have a lovey day girlies. 



Xx


----------



## Upsydaisydoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi!

Can i join in to please?  

I am having my first ever FET and just had an endo-scratch this afternoon!  I have had 7 fresh cycles before, my second resulted in my DS who is 4 now.  I have had 5 more since then, but no joy (one was a mmc and the rest were all BFN's)  I have my one and only frostie, and will be starting Oestrogen tablets on Day 1 of my next cycle, so in a week or just over!  I am so nervous that it won't thaw and the pressure is on, with it being an only!  This is our last chance at conceiving, so feeling a whole mixture of emotions.

Look forward to chatting with you all.  Good luck everyone


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for my welcome!  

Good luck to everyone. Looks like it might possibly be having transfer tomorrow! Getting excited now this is our third go and first with ARGC. 

It is hard to swap clinics but we feel it has been so worth it! Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone 
So please more ladies are joining on this thread, I wasn't sure if anyone would respond. Sorry I have been quiet over the last few days. I am in Portugal on a hen party and coming back home tomorrow then start on the 23rd so can't wait to get stuck in! I'm worrying that my embryos aren't going to defrost well tho :/
Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Upsydaisydoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Ooh sarah Donkey, good luck if transfer is today.  

Charl, thanks for the welcome    Are you DRing on 23rd?  I will be starting around them but only on the oestrogen tablets, no DR for me (thank god!). I am also worried about my embryo defrosting, because there is only one!  And i hate the idea of taking all the oestrogen and progesterone and then having nothing to transfer    Enjoy your Hen!


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome daysidoo. I also conceived my daughter on my second fresh cycle and this our fist frozen cycle with only one embryo left. It looks like you've had more fresh cycles since you had your DS and they haven't worked. Fingers crossed that this one is your  lucky one. I understand why  you are feeling emotional. Fingers crossed hon.
I am also starting my Oestrogen any time in the next two weeks so we shall be here for some time. 

Sarah D good luck hon! Will be thinking of you. I am sure the ARGC will do their magic! They have a very good name. 

Charl1989 enjoy you Portugal and the hen party. Getting nice and relaxed before your cycle sounds like a great idea.  Fingers crossed that your embies will defrost ok. I will be thinking of you. Xx

Hello to everybody else. 

Have a lovely day girls.

Xx


----------



## Mrs86 (Apr 11, 2012)

Afternoon 

Bunny73 - Yes I had 1 ibuprofen and 2 paracetamol before my scratch but it didn't even take the edge off. Before I spoke to the clinic a couple of weeks ago, I was under the impression that we would only be able to thaw 2 out of the thaw and if those didn't thaw or develop then they would only put 1 in or transfer would get cancelled. We had a long discussion with the consultant and embryologist as I was considering thawing all 5 in the hope that we would get 2 good ones to put back. Money has run out and we wouldn't be able to consider another cycle for a while so I wanted to give this go every possible chance. They said that my transfer will be booked for the afternoon so they will have time in the morning to get 2 out, see how they do, then get more out if neccesary as they only take minutes to thaw. Every clinic must be different. Which clinic are you at? Good luck for your scratch tomorrow and hope the spotting stops soon. 

Sarah donkey - what drugs are you taking for immune issues? I'm going to be taking prednisolone and clexane this cycle due to recurrent miscarriage. 

Charl1989 - hope you are enjoying the hen do. Keep thinking positive, it only takes one and that frozen one could be that one!! 

Good luck for your cycle upsydaisydoo and kuki2010.

Hello to everyone else. 
xx


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi ladies 
Hope everyone is doing good.
Quick question is anyone down reg at the minute and if so are your boobs sore?


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Evening all.

Welcome upsydaisydoo, good luck with your cycle xx

Sarah donkey - hope ET went well today if you had it  

Charl - hope you had fun on the hen do! Im sure your embies will do well for you, how many is it you have?

Mrs86 - scratch was not very pleasant at all, i did take paracetomol, but was still very uncomfortable! We are at herts and essex. What about you? I think thats what we are going to do, take 2 out, see how they do and if need be take the other 2 out! Still an option to take out all 4 at once though, as we are in the same boat as you with money and want to give this go the best shot!

Hi ob7 and sasha, hope your both well x

Afm - have had some cramping since scratch and starting suprecur tonight!

Bunny xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Sarah D good luck if your transfer goes ahead today! Hope you are ok.

Hello to all. Hope you are all having a lovely day. 

Xx


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi ladies, 

Will try and catch up and do personals tomorrow. Just wanted to do a quick update. Had transfer yesterday 1x 8 cell and 1x 7 cell. Very excited to have twins on board. Trying to keep my feet on the ground but its so hard. 

Got my gestone injections too yikes!!!! Not a fun experience!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Mrs86 (Apr 11, 2012)

Morning all

Ob7 - I'm down regging at the moment but I dont have sore boobs. Not really feeling anything to be honest. Possibly because there was nothing going on in there to start with to down reg!! 

Bunny73 - We are at Leeds. How did the open evening go at the new clinic?

Sarah D - Yay for your twinnies on board!! Good luck with the 2ww. When is your OTD?

Hello to everyone else. Hope you all have a great thursday!! Not long till the weekend. 
xx


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for your reply mrs 86. When did you start down reg

Bunny73- how is down reg going?

Sarah d-great news you have your wee twins on board now the dreaded tww

Hope everyone else is doing good


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies


I hope I am ok to join you. I am on meds ready for my FET next Weds. I had a scan today to make sure everything looks ok ready for transfer and they seemed happy with how things look so all being well that our snow babies thaw properly we may be PUPO this time next week !


Feeling excited and nervous ... mixed emotions !


Is anyone else at a similar stage ? 


Good luck everyone which ever stage of treatment you are at.


Cat xxx


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi ladies how's everyone doing? 

Thanks for all my well wishes  

Lots of cramping today legs back and tummy. 

Mrs86 I'm taking dexamethasone clexane and aspirin. And gestone for progesterone. 
They nearly did ivig but decided against it today. They said it was because my progesterone level was good. 

Good luck cat!!! 

Don't go back to clinic then until OTD which is Sunday 28th at 8am yikes! Xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Evening all.

Sarah donkey - congrats on being pupo with twins   fingers crossed the cramping is a good sign  . Is this your first time using gestone injections? Im going to give them a go this time round as i dont get on with the cyclogest! Prob a silly question, but what is ivig?!

Mrs86 - open evening at clinic was good thankyou, i think we will defo consider using them in the future if needs be! Hope you are well? X

Ob7- down regging going ok thankyou, injection areas been itchy last couple of nights! How you getting on?

Cat - good luck for et next week  

Hi to everyone else  

Bunny xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Hope it's ok for me to join? 
I started my FET on Sunday, so I'm now on day 6 of the buserelin. No nasty side effects, just feeling really tired all the time and mega hungry. 

This is my third cycle, although (fingers crossed) it'll be my first ET. 

Xxx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Sarah d great news. Glad it all went well. Wow twins on board! Fab news. Fingers crossed now!! Cramping was a positive sign for me when I had my bfp!! Xx

Welcome Cat and Rachel.

Hi to everyone else. 

Enjoy the sunshine ladies.

Xx


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks bunny and sasha! 

Bunny ivig is a drip that is supposed to lower you're natural killer cells. They stop the embryos from implanting or can cause recurrent miscarriages. 

Gestone injections are evil make sure you've got someone who can do them for you. We ended up having to tell my mother in law we were having ivf just so she could do them for me as hubs is terrified of needles! 

Xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all.

Welcome Rachel   I started down regging tues, so we are close in our cycles! Good luck xx

Sarah donkey - Dh is going to do the injections for me! Why are they so bad?

X


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Bunny they are intramuscular which means a 22 gauge (big fat) 1.5invh needle tht has to go right into the muscle. They are absolutely fine when my MIL does it but they need to go in the upper outer part of your bum and you have to draw out first to check you've not hit a vien. Just impossible to do on your own as you need about 3 pairs of hands and nerves of steel! 


Xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not had a proper personal catch up ... It's been a busy one ! Will hopefully get time to have a read tomorrow night. 

Can I just ask a quick question or your opinion ... Do or are any of you taking some time off work after FET ? 

I don't know that to do ? 

Thanks
Cat x


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

I didn't have much choice cat ARGC are very full on and you need to be there all the time. Going back Monday and hoping its not too stressful! 

Xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Cat from my personal experience there is no need. When I had my first bfn I was fussing around, took two weeks off work etc and I got bfn. With my bfp cycle I went straight back to work ( I had a very busy job). I remember running around and working long hours. I remember thinking this will never work and then  got my bfp. 

So I am just going to get on with work and other things. I have a 20 month old daughter as well as manage my private practice so I have no choice. I will also have my family around for two weeks around my embryo transfer (I am not English so it's my family visiting) so it will be manic. 

I don't think time off work will help with implantation or anything like that. What's meant to be is  meant to be. But that's just my opinion.

I hope it helps. 

Have a lovely weekend girls. 

Xx


----------



## Joanne1981 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi,

I started FET (medicated) on Tuesday!  Its my first time doing FET, I have a 29 month old daughter from a succesful fresh ICSI cycle.  Do you mind if I join you ladies?  I have forgotten everything! xxx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
I'm having my first medicated FET. 
I started injecting buserelin 29 august. Had scan 16th September and I was 4 days into my period with lining 3.9mm. 
I started progynova tablets that same day. 
I have a scan booked for Wednesday 24 Sept to see how lining is doing and I'm not too sure what to expect. 
I only made 7.2 mm when I had my first fresh cycle and my attempt at natural FET was abandoned as I only got to 6.5 mm

I've been drinking two litres of water and a litre or organic whole milk a day (which is tough going!) and having 2-3 cups of raspberry leaf tea a day. 

Does anyone have any other tips? 
Or know from experience roughly how long on progynova before ET? 
My scan wed way will be 9 days of progynova so I'm really hoping to be at least 7mm. 
Really wanted to make 8+ this time. 
X


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome Joane and Mrs Ball. 

I can't help MrsBall as this is my first frozen cycle (I've done two fresh). I shall be starting progynova at the end of this month. You  are drinking 3 litres of fluid per day? One litre of milk? Wow! I couldn't do that! Did your clinic  recommend this? I know you are supposed to keep hydrated but I can't imagine drinking that much. Especially the milk would kill me. I have no other tips other than fertility vitamins . 

Xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

How is everyone one doing ?

*Sarah* - How are you feeling after FET ? Hope you are relaxing as much as you can ? Them injections sound nasty  
*Rachel* - I am on a medicated cycle and I am constantly tired & hungry ! My head has been killing and my stomach is so bloated anyone could think I was expecting I look that BIG ! Not sure if its the meds or just my over eating and the extra fluids ? 
*Charl* - Are you back from your hen holiday now ? When do you start treatment ?
*Bunny* - Can I ask what a scratch is ? There are so many different forms of treatment depending on your cycle and the clinic you are at !
*Ob* - How is down regging going ? I am fortunate I didn't need to do that this time.
*MrsBall *- You are doing so well with all the special diets foods and fluids .... I am just eating brazils and drinking pomegranate juice .... have you got any other tips ?
*Joanne* - Are you just at the beginning of your FET Cycle ?
*Sasha* - Do your family that are visiting know about your treatment ? They might be a good help with your little one giving you some you time ? Please can I ask what ARGC is ?

*AFM* - As above I am bloated (Food,Fluids and Meds) All to blame ! I am on patches and pessaries .... feels a little strange not having to do injections.
I have had 1 x fresh cycle - BFN 1 x Natural FET - BFN 1 x Fresh BFP (But resulted in a silent MC at the 12 week scan)
Moved clinics and had a cancelled cycle due to over stim but was extremely lucky with the next cycle which resulted in the birth of our amazing daughter who has just turned 2 ..... we have 2 snow babies so I am just hoping they thaw properly ... this is our last cycle .... And I am in the mind set that I just need to know what the future holds !

I asked yesterday about taking time off work after FET .... I am thinking of taking a couple of days to just try and relax but I'm not sure if I will be better keeping myself busy ?

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend

Cat x


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Cat they are visiting next month around the time when I have the embryo transfer. Like you said they usually help around the house and they can help me with my daughter so I won't have to lift her that much. So hopefully I will get to relax.

The ARGC is one of the very popular ivf clinics known for excellent results but very very pricey. There is a separate ARGC thread on this forum so you can look it up. 

Ref work -  I think taking a couple of days sounds good and then I would personally keep busy to keep your mind of things? 

Xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Cat forgot to say that it is my mum and cousin visiting. My mum knows about the treatment but my cousin doesn't but I might tell her xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Sasha
I have just had a quick look at your clinics website & their results are fantastic. Unfortunately for us we don't live anywhere near London. I'm just hoping the clinic that made us parents 1st time round can do it again. Fingers crossed! 

I think I'm going to take 2 days off but still send my daughter to the child minders so I can really relax & then just get on with life as normal ! 

Do you know your transfer date ? 

My family & close friends knew we were having treatment previously but we have decided to keep it to ourselves this time ... So hoping to give them a nice surprise


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi everyone, may I join you?


I'm currently peeing on ovulation sticks I the hope of seeing a surge. I'm on day 12 of my cycle so I'm guessing if I do ovulate it'll be sometime soon. Will be (hopefully) having natural fet at Oxford. 


Strange question but what do you do around family members who smoke? I've given up alcohol and I'm limiting myself to three teas a day (seriously, this is a HUGE sacrifice!) and trying to eat healthily. It's my gran's birthday tomorrow and we are going up. Her one and only hobby is smoking. We think she smokes sixty a day given how many she buys at a time  so you can imagine what the air is like at her house. I don't want anything to jeopardise this but I'm not sure she will understand. She even smokes around my brother who has really bad athsma. I love her so much and don't want to hurt her feelings. Will second hand smoke make a difference or should I risk saying something? She won't stop smoking before we arrive anyway so even if she doesn't smoke whilst I'm there, the house will be thick with smoke anyway. 


Hope everyone's having a good weekend. 
Xxx


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Sasha didn't realise you were at ARGC too! 

I'm doing ok but had some sharp pains yesterday which has really freaked me out! Lady from our ARGC group got a BFP this morning though which helped my positivity a bit more. 

Apparently seeds are really good for building up your lining especially pumpkin. 

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi ladies 
Hope everyone is OK!
I am back from Portugal and picked up my drugs the other day ready to start on Tuesday the 23rd. Can't believe it's come round so fast!
When I went in the my clinic my nurse wasn't so sure I should have both embryos put back in if they both make it past defrost, she said because I'm 25 and that my fresh ivf worked first time last time plus my frosties are top quality that i should think about just having the best out the two put back. I feel like if I did that then didn't fall pregnant then I would always regret doing so. She said it's my choice but my consultant will still have to give the ok on this. What's everyone's view on this?
Rach89- glad you came on here can't believe how long we have been talking and so much had happened in the past 2years! This is so your time  

Cat77- yeah Portugal was great but very glad to be back it was so hard being away from my daughter for that long how you getting on. X

Is anyone else starting on Tuesday? 

Joanne1981- I see your staring in Tuesday how are you feel have you been doing anything different to get ready?

Bunny73- I have two frozen both day 5s and top grades what about you? Xx

Cxxx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi everyone
hope u dont mind me joining u,
I was on another thread but felt a little out of place as this time im doing the fet not the full works.
I had my scratch on the 3/9 which i was not prepared for at all, i was under the impression that it was like having a smear!......wasnt i wrong!!!!  
i had my baseline scan on tuesday, all looked good  so i started on  suprecur and progynova until my scan on friday, if all is well transfer will be on Monday ☺ fingers crossed my snow babies do well 
I hope this is a lucky thread for us all


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Cat 

I am not at ARGC hon. I was just sending a message to someone who uses it. I can't afford it!! I am at Chelsfield  park hospital at Orpington Kent - a small BMI hospital but they gave me my daughter so I  am sticking with them.

I don't know my transfer date yet. It all depends on my af which is due any day. How about you? What clinic are you under? 

Like you it was a surprise last time as nobody knew. This time my mum knows but nobody else. 

I understand why you want to have some time to relax and use the childminder. This is why I am glad my family is coming as my daughter is only 21 months and very demanding so I will need some help. She is not in a nursery or childminders so it's full on. 


Charl 

it's a tough one. You are only 25 so chances of it working are very high so is the change of having twins I suppose. It depends how you feel about twins? I take it you have one child from your previous ivf?

If it was me I would have both because I rather have another two children than none. I only have one frostie so it's a no brainer for me but if I have to do another fresh ivf I would have two put back in. I had two with my daughter and only one worked hence I would do the same again. But then I am much older than you hon. I suppose you could do two frozen cycles and have one at the time? 

Like you I would regret it if I only had one put in and it didn't work. That would be my main deciding factor as I don't deal with regret very well. I tend to dwell a lot. 

I hope this helps hon. 

Welcome Kelly. 

Hello to everyone else. Have a lovely day girls. 

Xx


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Girls,

Hope you don't mind me posting, started drugs for my frozen cycle end of August, had a scracth aslo which I am hoping icreases my chances, having treatment at Birmingham Womens. I had a scan Friday gone which revealed a lining of 12mm, so started the cylogest the following day, and had my progynova reduced to 8mg a day. Embryo Transfer scheduled for Thursday. I am so nervous, had a bit of a meltdown at the weekend worrying something will happen to my snowbabies and I might not even make the transfer. x


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Sarah I am not at ARGC. Cat thought I was but I am not hon. Xx


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Ah I see sorry! 

It is ridiculously expensive but we are just hoping it works! 


X


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

I know hon. I was tempted after our first failed cycle and we even had an assessment. But they actually asked us how many failed cycles we've had and indicated that we should try more cycles with our old clinic. I was under the impression that people go there after they exhaust all the other options or they treat complex cases. 

The fact that our only issue is dh's vasectomy we felt that we stick with what we knew and it worked out. 

How is your cycle going? 

Xx


----------



## Mrs86 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Just checking in to say hi and hope everyone is well. Not had chance to catch up, theres a few pages to read since I last posted. Will catch up on personals later.
Have a lovely day. 
xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Just a quick one ladies !

On my way to the clinic to have a hatching blasto put back on board ! Send me lots of sticky positive vibes !

Eeeekkkk ... Nervous & excited  xxx

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Good luck Cat! X x 

Just had scan and as usual my lining still too thin. 6.1mm 
So have to carry on with buserelin and progynova and rescan this Friday. 
Always let's me down. :-(
Starting to wonder if I need more support there? I'm on 4mg progynova (2x2mg tablets daily). 
Also drinking 2 cups of raspberry leaf tea and lots of water and milk. 

Anyone else had similar problems or got any tips? 
X


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Mrs Ball - How much did they start you on?

They started me on 12mg a day and then after my scan reduced it to 8mg. I must admit it does not seem to be a large amount.

Good luck Cat.

AFM - Embryo transfer is tomorrow, so nervous. We have a 3ab and a 5bb on ice, really hoping they thaw ok.


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Good luck raylee! 

Mrs ball have you tried eating nuts and seeds? I have always had lining issues and my reflexologist recommended them. I only did seeds as I'm allergic to nuts but worked a treat! 

X


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Thinking of you Cat. Let us know how it went


Raylee good luck tomorrow hon. Hope it goes well. 

Mrsball I hope lining gets better soon hon. I don't have any tips but will be thinking of you. 

Have a nice day ladies. 

Xxx


----------



## Upsydaisydoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck Cat!!  I wonder if you are PUPO now  

I haven't been on in a few days and things are moving fast!!  I will try and catch up properly later to see where you all are 

I am overdue with a/f which is typical when i just want to start taking the oestrogen!!!  Does anyone know if having an endo scratch can affect the length of your cycle?  If it goes a whole week late then i'll be getting in touch with the clinic!  

Wishing everyone lots of good luck


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Well what a day ! I was over joyed when I got the phone call from the clinic to say everything looked just perfect  
Now just hoping everything continues perfectly for us !     

Thank you for all the good luck messages !

*MrsBall *- Have you tried eating Brazil nuts & drinking pomegranate juice ? I read these where the best things and I quite enjoy both and all has been well so far ?
*Raylee* - sending you lots of sticky positive vibes for tomorrow 
*Upsydaisydoo* - any sign of af yet ? Its always the way when you are waiting for it !!!
*Sasha* - How are you ?

Getting the DH to wait on me hand and foot ..... its great


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Raylee - good luck for tomorrow!
They started me on 4mg and have now upped it to 6mg. 

Sarah - I'm eating 6 Brazil nuts a day. No seeds though? And particular ones?

Cat - congrats on being PUBO. Not tried pomegranate juice....will give that a go. Thank you 
X


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Evening all.

Sarah Donkey - i have been told that the injections are not very nice, but im going to give them a go because on all my previous cycles iv used the cyclogest and they give me such bad stomach aches, plus they wanted me to do 4 a day this time around!! 

Cat - congrats on being pupo   xx A scratch by the way is where they use a catheter to literally scratch the lining of the uterus, its meant to improve chances of implantation! 

Charl1989 - I have 4 embryos frozen, all day 5s. I dont understand the grades, but apparently 3 are average quality and one is better than average!! Are you having 2 put back?

Raylee - congrats on being pupo   xx

Hope everyones doing ok, sorry about lack of personals cant believe how busy its got since i last come on!

Afm - im doing my suprecur injections, and am taking prygonova and asperin! Have had a few headaches! Have scan next weds and then if all is going to plan should find out date for ET. I will be off work after transfer, i always take it off! 

Bunny xx


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Hoping I'm in the right place...am I ok to join you??

I'm due to start DR 30th sept, I'm having the nasal spray.

This will be be the second FET I would have done, the first one we lost our two embies (we did however go onto having another fresh cycle resulting in my DS) 

We have two blast frosties waiting to come home where they belong!
I'm going to bourne hall Cambridge...

Preying that my womb has recovered and our frosties survive the thaw this time...!!
   

Congrats on you that are pupo..... So excited for you!!!

Lots of hugs honey bee xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Honey bee welcome and good luck hon. 

Cat I am fine just waiting for my af to start so I can start taking estrogen tablets.  
Congratulations honey. It's great news about your embryo. Just relax now and let the nature to work it's magic. 

Upsydaisy I am also waiting for my af! Any day now. It looks like we should be having transfer around the same date. Fingers crossed hon. 

Hello to everyone else ladies. 

Xx


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome honey bee! 

Mrs ball pumpkin seeds are supposed to be fab.

I've totally lost all positivity today and ended up crying my heart out on the phone to my mum. My ass is killing me!


----------



## Whatamoo (May 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, i hope you dont mind me joining. Im having our 2 blasto embies put back on the 1/10. It doesnt quite seem real that in 1 weeks time il have 2 on board. This is cycle 2 for us, the fresh one went to plan the whole way, and other from a few crazy days where i shouted and threw things around the house a lot, but it was not meant to be, and i started bleeding on day 5 post transfer. This cycle has been easier so far as no injections, and no crazy mood swings. Its been great to read all of your experiences and iv got some helpful tips from this thread .


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Sarah d it's I remember  being really emotional after my transfer last time and I was pregnant! So perhaps it's a positive sign that you are being emotional. It's is hard but you have two lovely envies on board hon so try to stay positive.  It will work trust me. Sending positive energy to you. Xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Was meant to say embies not envies.... Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi girls

I'm now on day 3 of injecting and seemed to find it really hard to put the needle in at first which is silly as i did it fine on my last cycle plus having an emergency c section has left my tummy numb anyway so doesn't hurt. 
It feels so real now and just cant wait to have them put back in!

Bunny- yeah i have two to hopefully put back in.
Sashaj- twins does worry me as i have 1 set of friends who had their twins born at 25weeks and they where very poorly and still have alot of problems at 10months old then i have another who had hers at 28weeks and nearly lost them so it terrorfies me to think what could happen. Yes i have a 10Month old daughter from my first cycle which was fresh short protocol. I'm the same as you on the dwell on what ifs etc.
Sarah donkey- i was like you last time i had treatment and was crying all the time and was pregnant. but you just have to remember it is such an emotional crazy time the whole treatment process, we are putting drugs into our bodies and stretching our emotional brains to the limit that its bound to flood out at times. Give your self more credit! 

Hope everyone else is doing well rach how you getting on?

xxx


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks Sasha and charl I'm hoping that's it! 


Hope everyone else is doing ok! Xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Charl I see what you mean. It is difficult to decide after hearing negative stories from other people. I don't know anyone with twins so I guess that makes it easier. You are so young hon so why don't you have one at the time? I know some clinics will only transfer one to someone your age so that must mean something. Good luck with your decision. Xx

I am still waiting for af. Any day now.... Xx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Morning everyone, 
I cant believe how quick this thread is going, 
i went up for my scan this morning to check on my lining and ive come away so disappointed , my lining is only measuring 7 so they want to wait longer. I wasn't expecting this as my last 2 cycles have gone straight to plan  so now i have another scan booked 4 monday and if everything is ok transfer will be the following monday i feel so fed up I'd booked annual leave for next week and cant change it! So it mean I'll be back in work the day after transfer 
sorry for all the moaning i just feel so down  
Sorry for no personals but will catch up late 
hope u all have a good day 
by the way congratulations to *raylee* and *cat* on ur pupo


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all the well wishes. Can't believe that our 2 embryos both made the thaw, in the end we had a 3ab, but it hadn't expanded but it was still viable, and we had a perfect 5bb transferred. We even got a pic of our beans, which didn't happen last time and it felt lovely to see them, so now the wait begins but it's not too bad, OTD is the 7th, but I'm going to test next weekend because I'll be off work, I think it should show if it's positive by then.

Good luck Cat - when is your OTD?


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Kelly - fingers crossed your linning thickens a bit more by next week.


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is ok?

Just had another scan and yet again my lining fails me :-(
6.2 ! Up from 6.1 wednesday!

I'm on 6mg progynova. And eating Brazil nuts, protein, milk, raspberry leaf tea ...just so drained with this now. 

To make it worse .... I had my tubes removed due to hydrosalphinx which I understood meant fluid in the tubes and that this has a negative affect of IVF success. Hence removal. 

Yet Everytime I'm scanned they still make reference to hydro and fluid but just tell me not to worry?!!
How the hell am I supposed to not worry when I know what them words mean!!
And why are they there!

Can't help but feel completely negative. 
Something is making me feel like there is still a problem in that area that's not being made clear to me?

Sorry rant!! Just feeling really negative now. 
X


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi everyone .... Just having a catch up on the thread whilst I have a bit of quiet time to myself.

*MrsBall* - Have the clinic advised of anything you can do to help with your lining ? Did you try the pom juice ? I am not medically trained but I think I had the same condition as yourself as I have also had my tubes removed as they said it could prevent implantation and I was also convinced that this is what caused my previous MC. However I don't understand how they can refer to this problem now it has been taken away ? You need to ask them and put your mind at rest. I have grown stronger through my treatments and look back to my first cycles and can't believe how much I didn't know and I now want to know everything good or bad so that I am in the know ? Sending a big  and some positive vibes 
*Sarah* - How are you feeling today ? Not long now to OTD ..... Or have you been tempted already ? Good Luck .... sending you some  fairy dust 
*Charl *- Are you getting used to the injections yet ?
*Kellyanddinny* - Anymore news on your lining ? Have you tried pomegranate juice ?
*Raylee* - Congratulations on being PUPO .... My test date in Mon 6/10 ... However same as you I will be testing on the Sunday as we will both be off work (fingers crossed I get that far). How are you feeling ?
Welcome to ..... Honey Bee & Whatsmoo
Hello to Everyone else x

AFM - I am sat at home analysing every little twinge arrrrrr driving myself made ... I think I've made the decision I am better keeping myself busy so I am going to go and make something nice for tea and go and pick the little one up early and take her for an ice cream 
The only thing I am feeling is tired !!!! and I mean really tired !!! Not sure if this has anything to do with the meds or just the fact I have been so busy at work and now have a few days off so my body is just giving in to the relaxation.

Good Luck everyone ... have a lovely weekend

Cat x


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Cat - I'm feeling fine, I don't expect to feel anything just yet anyway, with my fresh cycle I remember feeling a pulling sensation in my abdomen that was about 5 days past transfer. I feel content in my 2ww bubble, I'm just greatful we got to transfer as I'd worried mysely to death that something would happen to our beans.  Good luck for next Sunday  Hope it's a good day for us both. 

Mrs Ball - So sorry your lining is not playing ball, but agree with Cat said, you need to get some clarification on the fluid thay they are talking about. I have hydro too but my tubes are clipped so the fluid is still vivible but I know it's not going anywhere, I can't understand the reason fluid would be present when your tubes have been removed. I really hope you get some answer soon.


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Evening ladies
*mrsball* im so sorry to hear ur going through the mill atm i feel really guilty about me moaning this morning!  
Hi *cat*, no i hadnt heard about pomegranate juice but after reading all the posts i went up to tesco and got brazil nuts, raspberry leaf tea, pumpkin seeds and pomegranate juice  im not sure how much im suppose to eat/drink of each lol but im willing to try anything
Hope everyone has a nice relaxing evening


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry it's so stressful Mrs Ball! Have you tried pumpkin seeds? Worked wonders for me. 

Cat.  I'm so stressed right now it's 2 days till otd and I'm terrified of a negative. I've got serious AF pains today and that horrible wet feeling I get just before AF starts (it's due tomorrow) I've never made it to otd without bleeding so loosing confidence rapidly. 

Hope you other pupo ladies are doing better than me and are staying chilled. 

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi girls

Quick question what is the Pom juice and Brazil nuts meant to do.

MrsBall and kelly&dinny please try not to worry I remember when I had my fresh cycle that I went in for my last scan all excited only to be told that I wasn't ready and had to wait an next few days before egg collection and come out feeling like it wasn't going to work and that it was all over but then went on to have a beautiful baby girl and have my two frosties from that cycle. So please don't loose hope big hugs!  

Sashaj- both embryos are frozen together so have they have to defrost together. My clinic would only let me have one out back on my first cycle and I got my little girl but as I'm paying for this one and that it would mean one is left out to die if not out back in then they are letting me choose.

Raylee- so pleased that both your embryos made it back inside I bet your over the moon!!   
Cat_77 yeah I am back in the swing on it with the injections now thank god I don't no what was wrong with me that first night. I keep getting af type pains since starting them.
Sarah donkey-   fingers are firmly crossed for you thinking if you over the next couple of days xx

Xxx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi ladies 
Thanks so much for your encouraging words. 
I had a voicemail from the nurse this evening saying that the consultant had said there are no concerns over these hydro/fluid and it's not going to affect anything. 
Obviously it's helped put my mind at ease but I still feel like an explanation why they think this to really be ok with it. 
Know what I mean?? 

I've just added pumpkin seeds to my tesco delivery this weekend. And pomegranate juice! Thanks ladies! 💋


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Glad your mind is at ease a bit more mrs ball. Get eating those seeds! 

Charl thanks for your thoughts Hun really appreciate it. 

Xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi ladies

I've jumped across from the Aug/Sept forum. Just wanted to share my journey on this cycle as I see a few of us are having lining concerns 

First scan was 5.5mm, 2nd was 6mm then 3rd 6.5mm and it was touch and go to go ahead with ET next week but they are thank goodness. 

Having read your journies I am concerned that  really too thin for success but of course the last thing I want now is to abandon the cycle. I'm 4 days in to the progesterone pesseries so do think my lining is as thick as it's going to get. 

I'm just praying that my lining is enough for this to work and hope they would cancel ne if not.


----------



## HewMun (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Ladies!! Just wondering if I could join this group?? I just had my baseline test last week and started my medication yesterday. My Transfer is scheduled for Oct. 16th. 

A little background, I just did my first IVF cycle in July/Aug and unfortunately it was a BFN for us. I have 8 frosties but am still just feeling so down. As much as I am trying to look forward to this cycle, I know I also have to be realistic. Any words of encouragement would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Morning 
Welcome *curlygirl* ur definitely not alone having lining issues i was devastated when mine wasnt thick enough i just assumed that because my previous cycles had no problem with the lining that this 1 would be the same! Just goes to show u cant take anything for granted in this game!
Ive taken the advise given on here and started drinking pomegranate juice and raspberry leaf tea, also eating pumpkin seeds and Brazil nuts, my scan is tomoz so I'll know then if its working so fingers crossed 
hi *hewmun* and welcome  a bfn is always devastating for us but u need to focus on ur lovely 8 snowbabies now  thats amazing u have 8


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

*Sarah donkey* good luck for today  hope u get ur bfp


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you so much for your well wishes everyone!
I'm got a BFP!!!! Can't believe it just totally in shock and overwhelmed right now! 

Xx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

*Sarah donkey* Yipppppeeeeeee well done u     fingers crossed 4 the rest of us


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

I have been lurking in the background...

Just wanted to say

CONGRATULATIONS Sarah Donkey                  

Their is so much hope for us all xxxx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Congratulations Sarah donkey   x


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations Sarah D. Great news. You deserve it. 


Xxxxx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Congratulations Sarah!! Great news x x


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone!! Hopefully this means we are a lucky thread and get loads of BFPs!! 

I honestly never thought I'd get to say it. 

Xx


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Congratulations Sarah donkey great news bet you and dh are over the moon😊


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope you are right Sarah and this is a lucky thread.

It looks like you being emotional the other day was a positive sign after all. 

I am dying to find out whether you are varying twins! Keep us informed. 

Xx


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Sarah huge congratulations.

Ladies I am going out of my mind please can you try and put my mind at rest. Today makes it 4 days past 5 day transfer, and apart from the night after transfer where I felt a dull ache around the right side of my ovary I have not had any other symptoms and I can't help but think it's all over. I even did a test this morning in my crazy state of panic of course it was a BFN but I know it's too early. I'm so terrified this is not going to work for us


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Morning raylee, I was exactly the same and even now I have no symptoms got 8 week scan next wed, doesn't seem real still, I tested 11 days past 5dt and got a BFP hope that helps x


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh Daisy, thank you so much for responding. Did you not even have any cramping? Congratulations btw xx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Raylee, had no cramping or anything with the frozen cycle, but feel a bit worried that nothing is going on in there, did a digital test on OTD it came up 2/3 weeks then did one last week and it went up to3+ weeks, I always thought you would feel pregnant straight away but I don't lol, you are probably going through the worst few days this week! when you just want to know if it's worked, implantation should of nearly compleated  by now so you could maybe start testing Thursday, on the 1 st cycle we did in May I waited right to OTD 14 days after 5dt  and said I'd never do it again it just seems so long, really hope it's worked for you the 2ww is so hard x


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Daisy you've really helped put my mind at ease thank you. I might test Friday morning and see what happens then. I wish you all the luck in the world for a smooth 7 months. When does the worrying stop! It's such a cruel process isn't it. xx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you, might feel a bit better next week after 1st scan, just hoping all is ok and we'll find out if there is 1 or 2, we had our last 2 blasts put back in x


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh gosh! Best of luck! We are the same, had 2 blasts from our fresh and had them both put back but I'm not that hopeful about one of them, because it hadn't expanded.  Did you have a scan at 7 weeks? x


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

No they just booked me in for the 1st one on 8 th October so it's over 3 weeks from positive test result it's not till 315 either aaaarrrrgggghhhh lol x


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Well I hope that comes round quick for you   Did your boobs feel sore? Mine are killing but I know it's off the Progesterone. x


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ye they feel massive lol gotta use the pesserys for another 5 weeks, I think Friday would show you a BFP especially if they have both implanted good luck and nice speaking 2 you x


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Daisy you too. x


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

I hate my stupid body. 
Lining down from 6.2 to 4.5!!!!
How is that even possible

All I seem to hear is bad news. When are we going to catch a break??


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Going through reading your posts has brought it all back making it very real we are starting tx tomorrow!! 
I start down rigging in the morning... I had forgotten (sort of) all the emotions I'm about to enbark!! DS is only a year however I had somehow blocked it out...Aaaaaarrrggghh...

Is daisy the first one to get to test date?

Who is next then next so on?

Let's prey its a really lucky thread!!  


Mrsball, I'm so sorry to hear about the thickness of your womb.. It doesn't mean you won't get there though... That happened to me the first ever ft I did, I remember how you must be feeling, lots of lucky vibes and bubble coming your way!! What have they said to you about it all?

Daisy please keep us posed about the 8th oct!! X


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Not much. 
Just that it can happen and I might just need more drugs. 
Feel like such a failure. 
No tubes 
No lining. 
No baby 
:-(


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry Mrsball, this is so unfair, I know the feeling of unjust that I go through because of my knackered tubes but to go through that and have your lining causing you issues too, I'm so sorry. What have they said will happen now?

HoneyBee - All the best with your cycle, it is crazy how much you actually forget when you go through it a second time round. 

I can't remember who is due to test next, I know Daisy has her BFP, she has her 8 weeks scan on the 8th. My OTD is the 7th October, but I'm going to be testing on Saturday as I won;t be able to wait a week.


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Thank you. 
They have increased my progynova from 6mg to 8mg and another scan booked for Friday. They said they can try patches too if no improvement. 
Just feel so defeated. X


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Mrs Ball - Hopefully the increase will work and the patches too, they could have easily cancelled your cycle, so they must have hope that your lining will increase.  x


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Thanks raylee. 
So thankful to have this site. 
Sometimes I wonder if I would still have the strength to keep going without the amazing support of everyone on here. 
X


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

*mrsball* im sorry ur lining isn't playing ball fingers crossed for u, hopefully this increase will work , 
*raylee* saturday will come so quick so fingers crossed we'll be sending you all our congratulations 
hi *honeybee* i think our bodies make us forget on purpose im on cycle 3 and remember lots of times saying i cant put myself through this again   lol i think its our coping mechanism 
afm i had my scan this morning and my lining is 9.1  so its good to go im just waiting for jody to phone me to say whether the transfer is going to be monday of tuesday 
so thank u all for the advise about pomegranate juice and raspberry leaf tea, also the brazil nuts and pumpkin seeds they seem to have worked lol xxx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Raylee when I was pregnant with my daughter I also didn't feel a thing until about  few days before the end of my two week wait when I started to feel cramping. But nothing before that so please don't worry. You tested way too early honey. Stay away from testing as it will just stress you out. 

Mrs Ball you are not a failure! It's your body that is letting you down at the moment. It's not your fault. They  will sort your drugs out and the lining will get better. Trust me. Sometimes it is just about the right dosage of  drugs. 

Honey bee good luck. I have a 21 month old and I feel like you. I also forgot what it feels like 

So ladies I have officially started my progynova so I guess my cycle has started. I have my scan booked for Monday so fingers crossed. I haven't had much chance to think about it so I have no worries at the moment. It will all start around the transfer. 

Good luck Kelly and Dinny. Let us know when you have your transfer. 


Hello to everyone else. 

Xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All

Transfer is 215pm tomorrow. I'm really worried that my lining is still too thin. Like you Mrs Ball and your journey.  I went to 12mg of Prognova and 2 patches in the last 8 days so fingers crossed I've got a bit thicker than the 6.2mm last week

I just called the clinic with my concerns and they did say that the lining can still thicken when the progesterone pesseries start so let's hope it has. I asked if they would cancel or continue drugs if they thought a BFP wasn't possible at 6mm lining and they said it is possible so let's just hope.


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Curlygurl - I feel your pain!! 
Good luck with ET. Perhaps ask if they will scan you again just before to put your mind at ease maybe? 
X


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh Mrs ball that's rubbish! Hopefully the extra stuff will get you back on track. Really sorry it's so stressful though. 

Raylee I really wouldn't sorry about symptoms most of mine were due to the progesterone in oil stuff! 

Curly good luck with transfer!!! 

Xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Game over for me. Both blasts of great quality didn't survive the thaw. No need to leave the office now and I'm in total shock 

This process is killing me


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness I am so sorry Curlygirl


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

*curlygirl*Aw no i am so sorry   i came on here to wish u luck!, there's always something throughout this process, hurdles at every stage, trying to brake us!!  i am really gutted for u  ,
will u try again? Xx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

so sorry curlygirl   xx really hope you can try again x


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,


Why this journey is so hard.. Oh god I hate it.. Curlygirl I am so very sorry..    Thinking of you...


My laptop was in menders in last 3 weeks. But now fixed. I can actually chat with you all girls.. 


Hope to talk all soon.


Love. Kukixx


----------



## ssltw (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi all, hope you don't mind me joining in but just had a quick question for you! I had EC last week and had to freeze all 6 blasts as I was at high risk of OHSS due to high E2 levels and 37 follicles drained. I'm now almost fully recovered and already thinking about when FET might be, has anyone been in the same boat who could tell me how long they had to wait?
I'm concerned that the clinic might want me to wait a certain number of cycles, as I have PCOS and cycles can therefore be pretty unpredictable and often quite long. 
Thanks everyone x


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh Curley girl I'm so so sorry. 

I don't know what to say. My heart aches for you! X


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear that Curley girl. Look after yourself. Xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Good evening girls, 

I decided to leave  the forum so I just wanted to say goodbye. I hope you all get good news. My baseline scan is booked for next week and  I shall continue on this journey on my own this time.  Wish me luck and good luck to you all. 

Regards 

Sasha


Xx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Curley I'm so sorry to hear that. 
This process is just soul destroying. My heart hurts for you.
Be kind to yourself x

Sashaj. Sorry to hear you are leaving bit good luck with the rest of your journey. X


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Curvy girl so sorry to hear your sad news  

ssltw-welcome to the group I think they may want you to wait a few cycles but it may be different in each clinic.

I'm on day 8 of injections and feel like at we'll be here soon. I am soooo sleepy all the time and feeling very emotional which is pretty hard with a 10month old with gastroenteritis


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi ladies.

Lots of pages for me to catch up on!!

Honey bee - Welcome, your officially on the rollercoaster again!! Have you used the nasal spray before? How you finding it? Iv heard good things about bourne hall cambridge, have you had all your treatment there? Xx

Sashaj - sorry to read your leaving, good luck woth your cycle. Xx

Sarah donkey - MASSIVE congrats on your bfp   xx hope your feeling well?

Whatamoo - is it transfer day for you today? If so hope all went well and you are now pupo   xx

Charl1989 - how are you finding the injections now? Sorry to hear that your little one isnt very well   xx

Kelly and dinny - great news about your lining, good luck for et next week   xx

Raylee - congrats on being pupo   how are you feeling? Xx

Mrs ball - sorry to read that your having trouble with your lining   good luck for your scan on friday xx

Cat77 - congrats on being pupo   hope your feeling well and positive? Xx

Curlygirl1225 - so sorry to read that your embies didnt survive the thaw  . We had this happen with our 1 embie a few years ago, it sucks!! Thinking of you xx

Hewman - wow 8 frosties is fab   good luck with your cycle xx

Kuki - welcome. Where are you at in your cycle? Xx

Hope i havnt missed anyone!!

Afm - had scan today and lining was 11.1 so et is next friday!! Got to stop the suprecur friday and start the prontegest saturday! Only problem is dh is away for the weekend, so im going to have to do it myself for 2 days in my thigh!! Bit nervous!! Still carrying on with the prygonova and asperin too!!

Bunny xx


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Bunny,

Well I've been naughty, tested 5dp5dt yesterday and I really thought it was an evap line, so tested again this morning and it's looking like a tentative BFP but my OTD isn't until next Tuesday so it's very early days. I am not celebrating just yet. Decided to hold off testing now until the weekend. 

Bunny that is a super lining! Well done! All the best for next Friday! xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ahhh thanks raylee  

Wow thats amazing hun - congratulations, will keep my fingers crossed that the blue line keeps getting stronger for you   

Strange how the clinics give different otd, yours is 12 days after transfer, but mine will only be 8/9!

X


----------



## Whatamoo (May 28, 2014)

Hi all, it was transfer day for us today. I now have 2 embryos on board, 1 perfect hatching blast, and 1 slightly slower blast. I feel shattered now and slept in the car on the way home and am currently in bed with 3 dogs. Now begins the hellish 2ww . Im loving reading everyones updates, although im so sorry to hear your news curlygirl, this is such a cruel process xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations on being pupo whatamoo   did your transfer go smoothly? Did you see your embies on a screen or get a picture?

I plan on snuggling up with my 2 pooches after et just like you, they give the best cuddles  
What sort of doggies do you have?

Bunny xx


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Bunny that lining is great! 

Congratulations on being pupo what a moo God luck!! 

Raylee that's great fingers crossed it's a true BFP!


----------



## Whatamoo (May 28, 2014)

Thank you, Transfer has gone smoothly both times, although there was a bit of a delay bringing them through meaning I was layed out, legs akimbo for anyone passing to see!! We had two sets of pictures, one from not long having been thawed, and one from a couple of hours later. We have 3, mastiff x rot, chi x jack, and 1 100% jack Russell terrorist!! What have you got? Sarah donkey, congratulations, I  can't imagine the feelings that must happen, pure joy and terror I imagine.


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Ladies 

Congratulations to all the bfp's and good luck to those still going through the process. 

I am currently on the 2ww thread for oct and was on the aug/sept thread too. I had a frozen transfer of one embryo on 19th September and I am now 13dp3dt and my OTD is a very long 17dp3dt (this monday). I have been testing from 7dp3dt right up to 12dp3dt and getting bfn's.  No sign of af coming YET.  I didn't test this morning and dont intend to now until Monday. Has anyone had experience of getting a bfp this late? It seems that other bfn's on the same time line as me have had their af arrive now but mine has not.  Should I be hopeful or it it more likely that its the meds I am on that is stopping af from coming?

This is my first experience of a frozen cycle, so not sure what to expect if no af on OTD if its still a bfn? Will I just stop the meds and wait for af to arrive at some point?


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, what mixed emotions this thread is giving...mine minute I'm crying for joy then totally devastated.. All for people who I don't know...

Isn't it amazing the power this thread has to share a true bond with others without even meeting them... The words you ladies say will help more than the words of even the closest family members!!

Congratulations on the BFP's... Fantastic!!!      

Raylee I hope it's a sticky one that holds on tightly!!

Sarahj I'm guessing you might not see this but I wish you all the best!!

Curley... Nothing I can say will stop the emotions you are feeling, take time to greive and do something special... Don't rush.. All I can say is I know how you are feeling.. Exact same thing happened to us on our first ft... Hugs xxxx 

Bunny, yes I have used the nasal before.. I much prefer it to the injection, leave a horrid taste in your mouth but over all it's not bad. First time round as I got into it a few days further down the line to I am now, I suffered real menopause symptoms.. Hot flushes bed sweats the lot!! Yuck ha ha

I love bourne hall.. They are fantastic and I can't fault them, yes they are who we have gone to throughout our whole journey!! 
How are you feeling??

I'm routing for each and every one of you... Xxx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Morning everyone hope your all well
Congrats raylee   
Max so sorry for the bfns, the nurse told me that the drugs I was on would delay af, patches/pesserys and tablets and you get a longer 0td aswell just to make sure, good luck for Monday really hope it changes x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Daisy and good luck for your scan on Wednesday. Yeah it probably is the meds delaying af. I am on patches tablets and pessaries.  Guess we will see on Monday.  X


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Just had my millionth dildo-cam!
Lining 5.8. Was 4.5 Monday. 
So getting there but still a long way to go! 
Getting worried they may cancel the cycle and start again if it doesn't improve next week. :-(
But for now they have added patches to my 8mg progynova and have another scan Monday.
Still feels like such a long way to go. 
Just got to wait out the weekend now and see what these patches do for me! X


----------



## Whatamoo (May 28, 2014)

Hahaha dildocam, thats so funny . Glad things are heading the right way and fingers crossed they dont cancel.


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it! Dildo cam made me spit out my tea!!! 

Level today was 1427 so that was great! Getting hopeful now that everything is going to be ok. I know that's silly as its so early but this is so much further than I've  gotten before. 

For those that are pupo or soon to be I talked to my belly this time, would say stupid stuff like time for bed babies and rub my belly. Think it really helped. Either that or forced my body to give in and accept them 

Xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello all.

Its very quiet on here!

Whatamoo - glad transfer went well and great that you got pics too  ! Wow, dh and i were impressed with your pooch choices, do they all get on well? We have a jack russell and a jack cross! Would love more though!! X

Max2012 - I cant be much help because i always bleed before otd!! I know that all the clinics give different amounts of time between et and otd, which is confusing!! Good luck for monday hun xx

Honeybee - im ok thankyou, dh is away for the weekend, so im home alone   been seeing friends to keep busy, was meant to have spa day today but they called on the way there to say they were short staffed so couldnt have our treatments  !! So went to lakeside for some retail therapy instead!! Hows you?

Mrs ball - hope patches work there magic, good luck for monday! X

Sarah - congrats on rising levels, gives piece of mind   xx

Afm - off to do first prontogest injection by myself   really worried!!

Bunny xx


----------



## Whatamoo (May 28, 2014)

Bunny73, they all get on too well. The chi x was the first on the scene and dh loved doing things with him but 6ft odd bloke walking a tiny chi made him want a 'blokes dog', so the big one arrived. Both where unwanted, little one returned to the breeder as it was 'naughty' (12 week old puppy ate some shoes), and big one was still with mum at 20 weeks as no one would buy him. The jack is the only one we chose and is pure a terrorist! Love them dearly, but they where pre ivf, so kind of worried about the practicalities of walking 3 dogs being pregnant, or with a buggy!!!! Small dogs are fab aren't they. 
Hows everyone doing?  Its so hard not thinking into every twinge or odd feeling. Day 5 was the end of last cycle for me, so im getting close to obsessive nicker watching.


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ahhhh lovely that you took them on when other people didnt want them, poor things! Small dogs are fab, currently cuddled up with mine now!

How are you feeling? Any symptoms? Iv always bled before otd on my cycles, so i know how you feel. Were your embies day 3 or 5? Im hoping these injections will stop early bleeding for me this time around! Whens your otd?

Whys it sooo quiet on here?!

Afm - did first prontogest injection in my thigh last night, actual injection went fine, but its after thats the problem   bruise and very achey painful leg! Dont know whether to do same leg tonight or the other one!?! 
Dh still away, went out for breakfast with my mum, dad and brother today, then out for a drive with them this afternoon, stopped for an ice cream etc!

Xx


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Bunny doing them in the bum is soooo much better and less painful!


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sarah i do plan on doing them in the bum, but i only started them yesterday and dh is away so i dont have any help, so yest and today i had to do them in my leg!!
He's back tomorrow so he can start doing them for me!

Hows you? 

X


----------



## Whatamoo (May 28, 2014)

Iv got a raging cold at the moment, i woke up with it at 4 thus morning and havnt stopped sneezing since. Daftly, every time i sneeze i squeeze my pelvic floor, just in case i fire my embies out! Its unintentional, but at least its getting a workout . Iv had no symptoms i dont think, but am desperately not looking for any odd things to get my hopes up. I had 2 5 dayers put in. 1 beginning to hatch and 1 not quite there yet. Im loving this cycle as theres been 1 needle in my tush st the beginning then pills and pessaries. Hows your cycle going bunny73?


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Wow, so much has happened since I was last on. Will have to have a read through and catch up tomorrow when I'm a bit more "with it".

Congratulations to all those with BFP's.

How's everyone's 2ww's going that are there? Hope you're all doing ok. 


In now in my 3rd week of my frozen cycle. AF arrived two days earlier than expected and lasted for 9/10 day. But I had a blood test on Monday and I'm downregged   oestrogen was below 50 and my LH was 1.4. I never got this far with my last frozen cycle, so really happy !!
I started my tablets on Friday, and back in the clinic on the 17th for a scan to check my lining then provisional ET is 23rd. Just hoping and praying my lining builds well and can finally make it to a transfer !!!


Xxx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Yay!!
Today's dildo cam has confirmed 7.2. 
Up from 5.8 Friday. 
Looks like the patches are working! 
Just waiting to see the nurse. Got a feeling they will push to book me in for transfer but I would really like to be above 8. 
Purely because I had my fresh cycle with BFN at 7.6. So naturally feel like I want it to be better than that. 
X


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Morning ladies, 
Hope everyone is keeping well
*mrsball* well done on ur lining im glad things r moving in the right direction at last  dildo cam that makes me laugh everytime
*rachel89* thats great news hopefully this will be the cycle for u 
*whatamoo* sorry to hear ur not feeling well hope u feel better soon, you've made me laugh with ur pelvic floor squeezing   i think its something we all think lol
*bunny73* well done on doing ur injection i looked into having the injections but dh took 1 look at them and nearly fainted so there was no way he be able to do them lol, i too have a furry friend : morgan, a cocker spaniel, he's so loving always by my side i think he's felt every emotion with me

afm well tomorrows the day we've been waiting for and now its approaching im terrified about how they will cope during the thawing process!. All weekend we tried to get a fertility relaxation cd, but nowhere in Cardiff had 1(zita west), anyway in the end i download 1 not the 1 i wanted but never mind i hope it works.
im sooo nervous about that phone call in the morning im dreading it! 
Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello everyone hope your all ok
Mrsball fab news about the lining your cycle seems a long one x
Kelly and Dinny good luck for tomorrow I really hope the thaw goes well, when they did mine they were meant to ring at 10 and they didn't ring till 11, I think it was the worst wait ever x
Got my 1st scan wed still haven't had any normal symptoms apart from sore boobs, just feels like nothing's going on in there, the waiting and worrying just never ends, been feeling like I've had pmt and could cry at the silliest things this weekend, just wish wed would hurry up now, might start to believe it then if everything ok x


----------



## Whatamoo (May 28, 2014)

Well done mrsball, glad its on the up and i hope the clinic dont rush you into anything. Kelly and dinny fingers crossed your transfer goes to plan. I
am desperately trying not to go to the loo every 30 secs knicker watching as i had a very small amount of, get ready for tmi alert, pinky sludge post pee yesterday, and again at lunchtime today. Im still trying to not think anything of it and keep calm!


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

It was sooo quiet on here... I kept checking update but no one had written... Glad you are Al back!! 

I love little dogs!!msounds silly but don't you find they seem to give you so much love they somehow make things easier occasionally, true fur babies!! 

Bunny - what did you buy when shopping? I hope it was real retail therapy!! Lol

Mrs ball.... Yahoooooooo!!! That's fab news!! I'm jumping for joy for you!!

Every cycle I have done that hasn't worked I have always bled a few days before test day!! 

Kelly and Dinny my belly flipped reading your post... My eyes started to well up too..
I'm hoping preying and sending you so many positive thoughts!! You reminded me what's ahead... Any ft we have faced has been sad news, however so many we know have had great news!!I can't wait to hear your good news!! It's such a hard part... I think so.. 


Atm I'm on day 6 of Dr, not much to report...
I'm dreading the scan on the 13th, I'm scared my womb might not of healed correctly.. Or something could be wrong.. I had corrective surgery with DS and have never had a scan since... Hopefully I'm being silly, it scares me they will call it off!!
Then it's the thickness then the thaw.. We have two embryos as blast stage however I don't know the grade... It's never been mentioned!! 
Just preying for a better result than before!!

Rachel -'have fingers crossed for you!!!

Whatamoo... The sneezing thin made me laugh so much, I have done the same previous cycles too!! 

Max- any news??

Lots of hugs

Honey bee xxx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Kelly - good luck for tomorrow. I've been so focused on my liking improving I've not had time to worry about the thaw. But that's the next thing that's gonna creep in how! Just exchange one worry for another! 

Daisy44 - looks like we are both counting down to Wednesday. Hope your scN goes well. 

Whatamoo - knicker watch is awful. I remember doing the exat same on my last cycle. It's so hard not to check constantly 

Honeybee - thank you so much. I'm chuffed! 
After 2 months of constant bad need I forgot how it feels to have good news! Just praying I can get to 8 or more Wednesday. Come on lining! Don't stop now. 

x x


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Evening all!

Whatamoo - how you feeling today? Cold still raging? Sending you get well wishes  .
Things are going ok here thankyou, dh did my first injection in my backside tonight and iv sat with my hot water bottle on it ever since!! I hope the knicker watching is under control  !

Rachel89 - good luck with your cycle xx

Mrsball - great news,  glad the patches did the trick!

Kelly+dinny - the injections are not nice, dh didnt like doing the first one tonight! Ahh fur babies are fantastic  ! Spaniels are nutty arnt they?! Good luck for tomoro hun   xx

Daisy - let us know how you get on weds xx

Honeybee - i got a jumper and some nail varnish, treated me neice and nephew and got my sister in laws bday presant, so nothing very exciting! Lol! Good luck with your cycle! X

Afm - got a lump on my leg from the injections!! And im sure ill have one on my butt now too!
Embies coming out the freezer thursday, hope we end up with 2 to go back!

Bunny ss


----------



## Whatamoo (May 28, 2014)

Bunny73, not sneezing as much, but still feeling very ropey. Iv just been for a wee and was pleasantly surprised to find no blood, although iv had tummy aches and spotting through monday so was fully expecting to be in full af flow when i woke up. The 2ww drives me insane!!!! I cant get over how much stress you go through when there is physically nothing you can do to make your odds any better.
Whats everyone jabbing into themselves at the mo? My nurse did the only jab of this cycle into my booty, and having caught sight of the needle i was surprised how little it hurt at the time.


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Well ive had the dreaded phone call and all 3 survived i havent stopped smiling yipppppeeeeeee   ,
Im up the clinic at 12 soz for no personals but will be back later
Thank u all for ur support it means so much to me


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Yay! Good luck Kelly! 

I've not been on in a while so I'll try and catch up with you all! 
Good luck to the PUPOs! 


Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is doing ok? And coping with this horrible weather !!

Kelly - Congratulations on being PUPO. How many did you have transferred?

I've a quick question for all those on oestrogen tablets, I'm only on one a day at the moment, but that's getting upped to two a day tomorrow and then three a day on the 12th. Do you have to spread them out throughout the day? Or can I take one in the morning and two at night? If I've to take spread them out I'll just have to set a reminder on my phone for the afternoon one.

Xxx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi rachel89 I have to take 5 all in one go x


----------



## Kido44 (Nov 28, 2013)

We have 2 blastocysts frozen at Birmingham women's but when we have our FET we want a endo scratch & embryo glue but Birmingham women's don't do these procedures. Does this mean we will have to transfer our 2 embryos? Will another local clinic have same success rates at thawing as BWH don't use vitrification.

We just want the best chance we can get. We've also had enough of BWH insisting on only 1 embryo being transfered as this will be our 3rd transfer and can't keep paying forever.

Abut thoughts on transferring the embryos so we can have a endo scratch & use embryo glue?


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Evening ladies, 
*rachel* i take all 4 tabs at the same time its so much easier and less stressful it can be a right panick if u forget to take them. I had 2 blastocysts transferred. 
*whatamoo* im glad to hear ur sneezing has stop , i know what u mean about this 2ww its a nightmare! Especially symptom watching, im dreading it!
*bunny73* im lucky with morgan hes like a baby, and so laid back! Like a little old man lol, hes happy to lay on the bed, or sit on the sofa relaxing as long as hes by my side hes happy but its a different story if we take him out, his nose is to the ground and hes off not bother we're we are at all lol 
*mrsball* i know what u mean i was like u only worrying about my lining, it was someone's snowbabies on ff that didnt survive the thaw that had me thinking about it, up until then i thought it was a no brainier that it would go ok, it just goes to show u cant take anything for granted in this cruel game! Only 1 more sleep for as well so everything crossed for ur scan tomoz 
*sarah donkey* hope ur keeping well 
hi *honeybee* im all good now in a pupo happy bubble  its all such a worry at every turn so im going to enjoy my little bubble for as long as i can, im sure everything will be fine on ur scan i know it wont stop u worrying because thats what we do best  but I'll keep my fingers, arms, legs and toes crossed for you 
*daisy 44* u were right waiting for that phone call seemed a life time i was expecting them to phone my mobile but they rang the house phone while i was having a bath trying to stay relaxed! So dh took the call he danced up the stairs lol 1 more sleep for u then ur mind will be at rest is it possible for twins? 
Hi *kido44* thats really strange ur clinic doesnt offer those procedures as they've shown to improve the chances, i had yhe scratch this time but my consultant didnt mentioned the glue. Im sure u could give another clinic a ring to see what ur options are after all we all want the best possible chance of success. Good luck and keep us posted

Afm: Transfer was amazing the best ive had! i had my consultant do the transfer so a full female team  they showed us our snowbabies on the screen, then we watched the transfer via scan and we had a scan photo im so happy being pupo 
Right ladies me and morgan (the dog) r cwtched (is a welsh thing lol) up in bed armed with lots of chocolate a romantic film and a box of tissues we all know what theses hormones r like lol


----------



## Whatamoo (May 28, 2014)

Hi all, kelly and dinny thats fantastic well done, now welcome to the hellish wait!! Bunny73, the cold is much better thanks although iv started bleeding. Its not at the af stage yet, but one embryo was beginning to hatch and the other was at blastocyst stage too and im day 5 post transfer now, so it cant be implantation. Im not thinking anything of it, or about it at the moment and will just wait and see what happens.


----------



## TrionaT (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi girls, 
Rachel, I take 5 a day (2-2-1 ).... thats interesting that some take 5 together, i'm spreading mine out , I guess every clinic is different, not sure if it makes a difference or not. I was on 3 a day but they increased to 5 on day 12...
Good luck with your cycles,
TrionaTxx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

I take 4 a day and spread them out. 
Breakfast , lunch, dinner, bedtime. 
I did start taking 2 breakfast and 2 lunch but found I got really bad headaches like that so spread them out and it was better. 

Here's a question,,,, anyone tried taking thm vaginally? It's meant to absorb better from what I've read as it doesn't have to pass through stomach? 

For the last 3 days I've been putting my bedtime one up there! Pretty much have a go at putting anything up there these days! Dildo cam, progynova, crinone gel... Lol! 

Just wondered if anyone else has researched this or tried? 

It's hard to tell whether it's helped or not .... 
But here's how my lining developed 

Gradually went up to 6.2 on 3 tablets then dropped to 4.5!

Took 4 tablets (one vaginally) and went to 5.8 in 4 days. 
Then took same but with 2 patches and went to 7.2 in 3 days. 

So it may just be the extra tablet or patches that helped. 
But I think it's something worth researching if you're going out of your mind with lining trouble. 

Scan in 3 hrs ..... Please be 8 or more  
X


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Kelly & dinny- that's great news try and relax in your two week wait but also keep busy or you will drive yourself crazy if that makes sense😲. I hope mine have as good response to being defrosted I wasn't to worried until I saw that one ladies had not made it to transfer 😔. 
Mrsball- good luck today I hope your lining is starting to play ball!! 🙏 
Whatamoo- how you getting on sorry to hear about the bleeding hope it's nothing and that it's stopped. I remember when I was due for my 12 weeks scan with my dd I started bleeding and was told it was most likely a miscarrage so went for my scan so upset and expected to be told baby had died but was told everything was fine and that Ivf treatment can have bleeds at anytime but not to worry if it's only small amounts. I know that it's not the  same as you but still maybe the same reason! Xx
Kido44- I know you can move to other clinics and have frosties sent to them it just may cost more. Where were you thinking of going to? I am at the priory so not far from Birmingham and they are fantastic!! My friend has just started treatment after moving from Birmingham as they weren't helpful at all.
Bunny73- not long now till the thaw how you feeling I wish you all the luck in the world!! X

ATM- I am still waiting for AF I'm on day 36 now and hoping it will come today or tomorrow if it hasn't come by the weekend then I will go in for a scan. I have been injecting since the 23rd sept and was hoping that it would bring me on early. I'm going to ring my clinic later to see what my lining was last time I had Ivf as I really can't remember and started to worry it won't play ball also I am panicking as I had a emergency c-section with complications last November and am concerned that the scar In my womb is going to affect any chances I have. 😔😔


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Kido44 - You can have a scratch at The Priory, I did. If you give them a call and ask to speak to a Dr Rajhkowal, she did mine and was really lovely. Costs £150 but a small price to pay when I think that it definitely helped me with my recent BFP. I'm also having my treatment at Birmingham Womens.


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

I also would just like to say that everyone's experience is different but I couldn't wish to be at a better clinic, I've been with them 12 months now, got a BFP first time round with them sadly miscarried and my second shot has also worked. So rather than thinking about changing clinics, I would just have your scratch elsewhere. It's really easy to sort out, in fact Dr Rajkhoawl works between Birmingham women's and The Priory so she will have access to all of your notes. x


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi ladies
It's over for me for now. 
Lining gone backwards again from 7.2 Monday to 5.1 today. 
They have cancelled my cycle and am being referred back to my local hospit for hysteroscopy. 
Heart broken to say the least 
     

Good luck with your cycles x x


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh no MrsBall I am so sorry xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

MrsBall, I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## Whatamoo (May 28, 2014)

Thanks charl1989, im pretty sure its game over, its not heavy like a usual af, but theres small flecks of lining as well which i think is a factor too. 
Im sorry mrsball, lots of hugs x


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

So sorry mrs ball!!! That's rubbish xxx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

*mrsball* im so sorry thats awful news im really going to miss ur posts on here u really have made me laugh and kept me going 
*charl1989* i hate this 2ww i think its the worst part but im just going to try and stay in the moment and not think about the previous cycles or the result, that what my meditation/relaxation music says to do and it sounds like a good idea  h
opefully i can stick to it. af is a nightmare when u dont want it turns up and now shes nowhere to be seen. Im keeping my fingers crossed for u  
*whatamoo* i know is hard but stay hopeful i sure if it was af you'd know by now im   for u 
Afm im going to get ready for my 12 hour shift soon  im not looking forward to it but my other cycles i done lots of resting and that didnt work so im trying to stay normal but not over do it and everyone know what we're going through so their really supportive hope everyone has a good evening


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Whatamoo - sorry to hear that you are bleeding, its not over yet though, so stay positive, so many people bleed and still get a bfp  . Im keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you .what are you taking for progesterone support? Cold still being a pain? Iv got abit of one and dh is really under the weather at the moment!! Jabs wise, im now doing prontogest injections, never done them before as have usually had the pesseries, but they gave me really bad stomach cramps, so trying something different this time! They are really not very nice though! Hugs xx

Kellyanddinny - congrats on being pupo  ! How you feeling? Morgan sounds lovely, hope you enjoyed your snuggles and film afternoon with him, bet it was lush  ! I will be having lots of snuggles with my 2 next week, they are called jimmy and marley  !

Rachel - hello, how are you getting on? X

Daisy - hope your ok? X

Kiddo - have you decided what to do? Iv had the scratch twice now, and this will also be the 2nd time using glue. I think if you want to feel like you've given yourself the best possible chance, then you should go for it  

Triona - welcome   hope your ok?

Mrsball - so sorry to read your news, sending you big   xxxx

Charl1989 - im feeling ok, the clinic will either ring tomoro or friday morning to let us know whats going on! Have had a fet before and the 1 embie didnt survive the thaw, so trying to be prepared for all possibilities!! Fingers crossed! Hope af hurries up for you  !! X

Hello to anyone iv missed  

Afm - lumps on my backside now too!! anyone also doing the prontogest injections? If so is this normal?
Embies out the freezer tomoro, so might get a call! We are both off friday ready to go!

Bunny xx


----------



## Kido44 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Mrsball* keep positive, it's good they have seen a problem & are rectifying it before a transfer. Fingers crossed it will be successful then.

*Raylee* didn't realise you could have endo scratch at the priory. I'd just called midlands fertility and was planning to go there. Did the priory work it into your FET so the timing was right?
BWH don't use embryo glue tho do they? Even if you pay?

Thanks


----------



## Whatamoo (May 28, 2014)

Bunny73, im using cyclogest pessaries, 2 per day. Iv had them for both cycles and havnt had any issues. The cold has pretty much gone now, just the odd sniffle so i cant really complain.  The jabs sound gruesome, iv only ever had 1 before which was the beginning of the cycle.


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Morning ladies hope your all doing ok
Mrsball so so sorry about your cycle, they should be able to do something different for you next time hopefully   X
Kelly and Dinny so pleased it all went well with the thaw and transfer, wishing away the 2 week wait now for you xx
Bunny good luck for tomorrow hoping you get fab news x
Whatamoo hope you are ok this morning, so many people bleed but then everything's ok x
Hello to all the new ladies and everyone I've missed it's hard to scroll back on iPad x
We had the 1st scan yesterday and everything was fab, there's just 1 in there measuring exactly 8 weeks and we could see the heartbeat flickering away, feel so happy and going to try not to stress anymore xx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi ladies hope use doing well 😃

Had my second scan and lining is good so waiting on lab to phone and let me know what's next and hopefully some good news about frosties 😃 

Xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Whatamoo - glad your feeling better and cold has buggered off!! X

Great news little bumblebee   x

Hi all 

Afm - havent heard anything from the clinic   cant remember if they said they would ring for definate today, or if it might just be tomoro morning!! Ahhhhh!

X


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Me again, i pressed post on here and then my phone rang!

It was the embryoligist just saying that they will be taking 2 embies out the freezer this afternoon and will culture them over night. They will then call in the morning to let us know how things are, and if need be they can take out the other 2, but they wont do that without calling first! 

Thats all!!

Will drop by this eve! X


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Embies are gonna be thawed on Wednesday eeeek! Excited/nervous transfer will be Thursday or Friday next week here's hoping it flies in for me doubt it will tho! Lol

Xx


----------



## Kido44 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Bunny & Little Bumble* have your embryos been frozen using vitrification or slow freezing?


----------



## Whatamoo (May 28, 2014)

Bunny73, colds pretty much gone now, although it's left me exhausted! I've bled today as well, so 2 days of consistent bleeding, but not what I would normally produce every month, so I don't know. Oh has really not taken the news well, he came home from work upset yesterday, took the day off today, and is really depressed looking. He's said he doesn't want to go through it all again, or watch me have to struggle again, to which I reminded him we are very lucky to have been given 3 attempts, so to not continue would be insane, plus it's infertility on his side, so I'm not done with the idea of not having children, and continue we will until we are all tried out on both sides, or we succeed (although I phrased it slightly more sensitively). 
Hi again little bumblebee, I remember you from my last cycle, although mot sure what stage that was at. Glad to hear you have a transfer date lined up.


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Really hoping and preying for you ladies facing the thaw stage!!


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Little bumblebee - good luck for defrosting and et next week   x

Kiddo44 - I think our embies were frozen using vitrification, i know it was a different way to previous cycles as they told us we have a higher chance of the embryos surviving the thaw this time!

Whatamoo - glad to hear cold has gone, sorry to read that you are still bleeding, when is your otd again? (sorry head like a siv!!). Oh no your poor dh, i totally agree with what you are saying though about carrying on. Hopefully with a little time he will feel better, different and positive again. I know on a couple of occasions now when iv been through my bad cycles that iv turned around and said im not doing this again, but after a break i change my mind!! Big hugs to you  xXx

Thanks honeybee  

So we have decided that if its bad news tomoro we will go out for the day and treat ourselves and if its good news we will prob do the same   xxx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm not sure how they were frozen tbh they never mentioned it or maybe they did n I never remembered hoping at least 1 out of 3 survives I think it's worse than waiting for news on a fresh cycle! Hoping these headaches die down soon! 

Xx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

*bunny73* we did enjoy our film afternoon and all the chocolates!!! Yesterday ur dogs name reminded me of the film marley and me so we watched that 1  dogs r so great to have around during all this hope u enjoy all ur cwtches next week  good luck for today and thats a great plan to treat yourselves, good luck 
*little honeybee* good luck for the thaw i know what ur going through its such a worry 

*whatamoo* so sorry dh is feeling like that its such a hard time for everyone, sometimes we forget thier feelings  im like u we're going to keep trying dh said as long as im ok to continue we will, well until the money runs out! 
*daisy 44* thats great news im so happy for u   
afm im still trying to remain positive i had a bit of a wobble yesterday morning  but i listened to my meditation / relaxation music and felt better its really hard sometimes and the more cycles i do the harder its getting . I was wondering why some of u dont have the transfer on the same day!? I had the phone call at 10.30 and the transfer was booked in for 12.30!
Well im off to work but will pop back in later have a good day everyone


----------



## Kido44 (Nov 28, 2013)

*littlebumblebee* the freezing method is everything with frozen embryos. It's something important that we're not informed about.

If it was vitrification there is 90% chance all 3 with thaw 90% intact.
If slow freezing its 50-70% they will thaw & a good thaw is with 50/60% of the embryo still alive.

Those stats show vitrification is much better but fingers crossed at least one of our 2 slow frozen embryos wil thaw well.


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kellyanddinny - i love that film   i got home today and was straight on the sofa with my boys! How are you doing?

So both of our embies survived and im now officially pupo   one is bigger and better quality than the other, but they both have what they need. They are average quality, but apparently this is quite normal with frozen embryos. So fingers crossed!

 to all

Bunny xxx


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats bunny. 

Just thought I'd let you know we saw our baby for the first time today. Just got the one but its little heart was beating! 

Keep going guys as miracles happen and dreams eventually come true xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bunny73- congrats that's great news now time to relax and enjoy your 2ww.
Littlebumblebee- good luck hope your headache eased off.
Daisy44- amazing news I remember going for my 8wj scan it was amazing feels like only yesterday and Isabelle is 10months old now, the time just flies by!!
Whatamoo- thinking about you hope your both ok hold in there it's not all over yet   
Sarah donkey- that's fantastic news so so pleased for you!! Xxx

Is anyone having treatment at the priory??
Well AF has finally come today so that's day 38 seems very different than normal as started spotting this morning then stopped all day then come pretty heavy and very red tonight. So baseline scan will be booked next week. How long does it normally take once AF has started? I no I will be on 3tablets a day but not sure how long for, this seems to be soooo much longer than my nice shirt protocol last time.
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Morning ladies, 
*bunny73* welcome to pupo  hope u enjoy lots of snuggle days with the boys  when is ur otd? Mine seems to be the longest! For some reason i thought a frozen cycle would be less waiting, god knows where i got that from 
*sarah donkey* aw that must of been amazing after all we go through 
afm well i have no symptoms as such just sore boobs which ive had every cycle also everytime im due on!, i didnt sleep at all last night so had to pull a sickie today  which is something I dont normally do  so ive had orders from dh to rest all day 
has anyone else had a scan photo of the transfer? Xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sarah donkey - thankyou   and big congrats on seeing your bubba for the first time  

Charl1989 - thankyou  ! Once af has started things move pretty quick, so good luck with everything xx

Kellyanddinny - thanks hun, i have been enjoying lots of snuggles ! Otd is next saturday, but as the clinic isnt open for blood tests, we are going on the monday. Why when is yours? We didnt get a scan picture of the transfer, but we got pics of our embies, did you get anything?

Hooe everyones ok,

Bunny xx


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Bunny 73... Congratulations on being pupo with twins!!!!

I'm now getting really nervous, it's all starting to hit me what I'm actually doing!! Have my baseline scan on Monday then if all is ok will find out when I start the progynova!!

Anyone have any idea of what the grades mean with embryos?? I asked the grade of ours when I called them with af.. She wasn't sure what the different grades mean however was able to read that we have 2x BB grade embryos..

I'm worried that's not good!! I know AA is the best...


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Morning 
*bunny73* my otd is the 20th! A full 2 wks!!  it seems so unfair to wait that long, they scanned me during the whole transfer, it was really special to watch it  instead of just lying there. Every time i feel down i look at my scan photo  (which would mean nothing to anyone else who seen it lol) we seen our snowbabies on the screen but no pic, which would of been nice! 1 of them wouldn't go up the needle it kept rolling away  
*honeybee* good luck for ur baseline scan, i wouldn't worry too much about the grade i had what they called 'a text book transfer' last time and it didnt work! If they weren't viable they wouldn't use them  xx
Afm last night the cramps started! I was devastated as ive had them every cycle  but it only lasted minutes and nothing else after so fingers crossed   We're taking morgan for a walk later break up the day and get some fresh air. 
Hope u all have a good day


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Honybee - thanks for the congratulations  ! The way the embryos are graded confuses me, so i cant help im afraid  !! Good luck for your scan tomoro xx

Kelly and dinny - wow a whole 2 weeks for a fet, that does seen like a long time, you had day 5 embies put back too didnt you? I only have to wait 8/9 days! Because we are going monday instead of saturday, we will have the same otd  ! Are you doing a hpt or going to your clinic for a blood test? Our clinic said we could do a hpt on saturday if we wanted, but they recomend we wait for the bloodtest so we dont get false results! Amazing that you watched transfer on the screen  ! We have embie pics from all our transfers, crazy really! Hope you enjoyed your walk xx

Xx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Morning everyone
Hope everyone is doing well 
Hi *bunny73* well thats what i thought looking on here, yea and 1 had hatched, my clinic have never mentioned the blood test they only give a hpt, it was nice it gives me something to focus on. But i would of liked a pic of them lol 
The walk was so relaxing apart from morgan running off! But that's nothing new  hope ur feeling ok, and ur embies r snuggling in well 
afm one week down and one to go! Im working alot this week so hopefully it flies by although I'd much rather stay home! I woke with a horrible headache this morning probably the thought of going to work hehe. I also had a bit of a panic i used my pessary as normal but when i returned to the loo later it didn't seem to have dissolved! Ive never had this happen b4  i hope it was just the one off 
Xxx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Why so quiet on here ladies?? missing our chats!!

Kelly and dinny - hope works ok for you and the next week goes super quick! Hope your heads feeling better too. Other than the head ache, have you been feeling ok? 

Afm - saw my mum this morning, went to visit our family friend who isnt very well, then went to my aunts to have lunch with her and my cousin and then relaxed on the sofa with the pooches catching up on tv! Been for a mooch around tesco tonight with my bestie, shes over due and going in this week to be induced and im getting to be her birthing partner  

Hope everyones ok

Xxx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Ladies quick question my embies are due to go for thaw on Wednesday transfer will be thurs/fri hopefully but all day I have been experiencing severe period cramps started first thing a bath helps take it away for Abit but spent most of my day in & out a bath trying to avoid stronger painkillers anyone else had this? Waiting hospital to phone back but doubt they will tbh xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Little bumblebee - I had period pains before my transfer and when we went in i asked them about it and they said its the medication. They did a scan before transfer to make sure lining was all ok and said everything was fine. So we went ahead. Your pains do sound bad though so defo speak to your clinic, just keep ringing them, you have a right to speak to someone. Sorry i cant be more help.

Bunny xx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Morning,
*bunny73* wow sounds like u had a busy day yesterday! How do u feel about a birthing partner? I should imagine that could be quite hard 4 u! 
*little bumblebee* just to mirror what bunny said these meds play havoc with our bodies, hope u get some reassurance soon

Afm i had such a bad night last night, i couldnt sleep, i felt sick i couldnt stop scratching my legs and arms it was the weirdest thing ever! Ive never had that b4  
Bunny it is quiet on here thats the shortest post 4 me yet i think 
Xxxxx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks ladies 😊  I have spoken to the hospital they have said it could be my cyst on my ovary releasing it was 3.4cm last Thursday and they are going to scan me before transfer to make sure everything's ok they have suggested I take my strong painkillers and rest as much as possible and if I start being sick or can't put my feet to ground I've to get straight to a&e as I stay 1hour away from clinic but some level of pain is normal and they aren't worried about it 
Mfeeling a lot better about things now but the pain is horrendous definitely the worst period cramps I have ever had luckily a bath helps 😊

Xx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

I am devastated  7dp5dt and i just went for a wee and when I wiped there was brown / pink blood ( tmi )  ive never bleed b4 stopping the meds,  Im totally gutted I havent told dh yet as he's going to work soon and im doing a night shift. I so scared its all over for us again


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you kelly don't give up hope yet.


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank u sarah  im really hoping for a miracle but the loss is getting heavier


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Kelly and dinny- fingers are crossed for you don't give up hope! Xx

afm- had my baseline scan today and all is good and ready to go so started the 3tablets a day then I have another scan on the 23rd then transfer 29th if all goes well.
Can't wait for all off this to finish it feels like I have been injecting for ages! My short protocol seemed to be over so quickly compared to this. X


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Morning
Ive just finished my night shift, i was going to ring the clinic but looking at my advise sheet it says some women bleed a week after transfer and this is sometimes due to the embryo implanting (i thought it was too late for this!) And its too early to do anything and just carry on with the original advise. So im keeping my fingers crossed as the (tmi) bleed (brown/pink loss) stopped soon after. So im praying this is a positive sign     
Im off to get some sleep but will check back in later 
Thank you all again for the support    xxx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hiya Kelly and Dinny, it could easily be implantation bleeding especially as you said you haven't had it before, and you maybe wouldn't bleed as it happened it could take a couple of days work it's way down, I had the same brown bleeding about 5 days after the BFP, and everything was ok, good luck with your test hope all is well x
Hope all you other ladies are ok x


----------



## Seabob (Jun 15, 2012)

Kelly I bled days 6 7 8 and thought it was all over then it just stopped day 9 ! There is still hope it must be implantation x


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

1 of my 3 embies made the thaw 😃😃 transfer tomorrow soo excited xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Little bumblebee - how are you feeling now? Good luck for transfer tomoro, great news about your little embie  

Kelly and dinny - sorry to read youve been bleeding/worrying. Fingers crossed it was implantation  . How you feeling now? Hope those embies are snuggled in xx

Charl1988 - glad baseline scan went well  

Hello everyone else, still very quiet on here!

Afm - im shattered!! Was up the hospital all night being a birthing partner for my best friend, was amazing! Cut the cord and everything!
Iv been getting period pains for a couple of days, my tummys been feeling really heavy    and (sorry for tmi) but i keep feeling really wet and running off to the loo thinking af has arrived!!

XxX


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello everyone,
*little bumblebee* good luck for tomoz hope the transfer goes well! 
*daisy 44* thank u for ur kind thought 
*seabob* its such a hard process when u think u know what to expect something different happens to make u stress and worry  thank u for the positive thoughts 
*bunny73* wow that must of being such an amazing experience hope ur resting now and looking after yourself, i heard ur symptoms on here a few times and there have been positive signs  
afm i had a better day, knicker watching but no more loss! Until just now its come back just like last night   and im on a night shift again which I can't get out of  its times like this i think why am i putting myself through this   xxxx
(So sorry for being nagative)


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm feeling a lot better pain wise just really nervous about tomorrow glady wee fighting embie is getting transferred tomorrow 😄
Dreading the 2ww now tho 😮😬

Xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kelly and Dinny - it was incredible!! My friend did so well. Amazing! Iv been sofa bound all day, sleeping on and off!!
So sorry to read your feeling down and worried about bleeding, you honestly can't tell what is going to happen though because so many women go through these things and still get a positive result. I know how hard it is to stay upbeat though. Don't apologise for being negative, we are all here to support each other. Big hugs xXx

Little bumblebee - hope tomoro goes well for you, what day is your embie?! Xx

Xx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm sure it was frozen on day 3 when I had my transfer last cycle but I'm not sure if they kept them growing until the Monday which would have been day 5 I was in a bubble after having 2 embies replaced I honestly cannot remember I do sorta remember them saying I could phone back on the Monday but maybe I imagined it 😣embie is definitely a little fighter 😃 doubt al sleep tonight with all the excitement  

Xx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Evening everyone
First i want to say how really sorry i am for being so negative the last couple of days everyone has been so supportive on here. Im the first to encourage people to be positive and take things a day at a time  so thats what im going to do .
*little bumblebee* hope everything went well for u today and welcome to the 2ww 
*bunny73* fingers crossed U'll be needing a birthing partner of ur own soon!, so glad to hear you've been resting and thank u 4 ur support   how u feeling today? 
I think i panicked last night with my last post  i had 1 episode of spotting and that was it! I feel such a tit! Lol  
ive been tempted to test today but im going to hang on and hope 4 the best    
xxx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi ladies everything went well yesterday I had a perfectly combining dayb4 embie transferred officially on the 2ww now 😃😃 now to keep busy and try and not think about it too much lol xx

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well 😃 xx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Congrats little bumblebee hope the 2ww goes quick for you x
Kelly hope your ok and the bleedings stopped x
Bunny how long till OTD how you feeling x
Not many people on this thread now it's gone quiet x


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Little bumblebee- Congrats on your 2ww I have everything crossed for you I know how the wait can be a killer. 
Bunny- how you feeling I'm convinced you had had implantation bleeding surely it work had kept going if it was a real AF. 
I am counting down the days till transfer can't wait to stop injecting and not feel like an emotional nightmare all the time. But since starting taking the tables I seem to be feeling much happier just a little sicky and headachy.
Hope we see some BFP's on here soon! Can't believe my daughter is 1 next  month it's gone so so fast seems like only yesterday we had starting out fresh cycle.
Wishing everyone luck xxx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kelly and dinny - you dont have to thank me hun  . Im ok thank you, im finding it hard to be positive, because i dont feel any different and when i was pregnant before i felt diff!! Also im so used to bleeding before otd that it feels weird that i havent, but im guessing thats because of the injections doing there job, as i was using the pesseries before which obviously dont work for me!
How are you doing? Have you tested at all? Big hugs xxx

Little bumblebee - congrats on being pupo  

Daisy - im ok thank you, not feeling to positive like i said to kelly! Otd is actually tomoro, but we are having to wait til monday! Hows you? X

Charl1989 - think you got me mixed up with someone else as i havent had any beeding? How long until transfer for you? Hope your ok.  

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bunny- sorry I meant to put that to kelly & dinny.
Xx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Evening everyone 
Hi *charl1989* from reading on here thats what it seemed to be i just thought 7dp5dt was too late but fingers crossed ur right  aw i love them when they that age they want to explore everything  i bet u got ur hands full! 
Hi *daisy 44* i had 2 episodes but the second one stop as soon as it started which was a relief. I know what u mean i think most people r moving on to other threads 
*bunny73* i think its a positive thing that ur not bleeding  and lots of people have said the same thing about having no symptoms, but they have got they're bfp  ive learnt from this cycle that u cant guess the outcome and no 2 cycles r the same   r u going to do a test tomorrow or just wait?

Well my otd is fast approaching and im running out of progynova i have 4 tabs for tomorrow and only 1 left for sunday, i was going to test tomorrow to see if I would need any more but im in two minds just to go to the clinic and buy more then still test monday  xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kelly and dinny - thanks hun, im trying to think like that! But its hard! Do you know people that havent had symptoms and got a bfp? I mean iv had some period pains but thats it!! Not testing today, waiting for monday!! Literally going to be going to the clinic with no idea of the outcome! Was tempted to do a hpt to get some idea, but dh said no!! At least if af had started or we did test i would have some idea!! Have you decided to test today? Or are you going to the clinic to get more meds?  Last night i put my meds in my bra to warm up for my injection and it fell out and smashed!!! I was worrying because i didnt think we had enough for the weekend, but luckily we do! Still an expensive breakage!! Hope your ok hun? XXxXX


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

*bunny73* I know how u feel there's always something to worry about! People on here have been so surprised because they haven't had any symptoms so dont worry urself  i know easier said then done i did test today at 3.30 am we got a faint line, im so paranoid now thats its a chem pregnancy  im on knicker watch constantly! Maybe i should have waited its such a long wait but i do feel relieved that something has worked 
I cant believe u warm it up in ur bra   i never heard that b4 but definitely expensive  good job u have enough to last u the weekend 
Hi ladies im stuck in work so sorry for lack of personals I'll catch up later xxx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kelly and dinny - wow thats amazing that you got a faint line   congratulations! Why do you think it might be chemical?! Keeping everything crossed that it all works out for you   xx
Yeah warm it up because its oily, so once warm it injects better, they suggested putting it in your bra, lol!! Xxx

Hello to anyone else still reading, hope your all well xxx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi *bunny73* i did another test this evening with a first response and i had a positive straight away  my otd is monday so I'll test again then. I hope now my little snowbabies hang on tightly   its reassuring to know that it has worked, just hope it continues  , how u feeling today? 
Xxxx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Bunny73 ive just looked and we've got our own page lol xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Kelly- congrats that's amazing news!!!!


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Evening Kelly   thats great and really reassuring for you  

Im ok thank you, had a few cramps today and tummys felt sensitive.! Just dont know what to think! Really worried about dh, because i think if its a negative again that he's going to take it very badly  ! Dreading monday, just want to carry on in this bubble, sad i know!

I noticed that we seemed to have our own thread!!! Dont know where everyone has gone, hope there all ok!

Big hugs xXx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

I officially hate the 2ww all these hormones are making me feel rubbish been super emotional today and had some cramps too which is probably all down to the tablets and pessaries 😔 

That's fab news on the BFP's 😃😃 

Goodluck for testing on Monday too 😊

Xx


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Just wanted to pop in and said good luck ladies! 

I had some killer cramping in my 2ww and one day I just broke down and cried for ages. So don't give up hope!! 

Kelly that's fab! Fingers crossed for you. 

Just to let you know baby's doing perfectly according to Fridays  ultrasound still can't quite believe it!


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sarah- great news that baby is doing well it's such a mixed time isn't it I remeber feeling like I was so excited to be pregnant that I wanted to enjoy every moment but at thw same time I couldn't wait to meet the little one.


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

*sarah donkey* thats great news, u can relax alittle now 
*bunny73* im thinking of you today im    u get ur positive 

Afm 4 tests later and otd we still have a positive   i never thought I'd get to say "im pregnant" again  i think im still in shock! We have our scan on the 10th of November 
I want to thank u all, ur positive thoughts and encouragement has been amazing! I could not have got through this in 1 piece without u lot


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow fantastic news congratulations Kelly and bunny so happy for you   
Got 1st appointment with midwife today so hopefully find out when 12 week scan is x


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you *daisy44* i cant quite believe it i keep saying to myself "im pregnant"  im still analysing every twinge and knicker watching  but i dont think u ever stop worrying! Let us know when ur scan date is im excited for u  xxxx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Little bumblebee - how are you feeling? Like all the girls have said to me, cramping can mean good things, so fingers crossed  . When is your otd? X

Sarah donkey - great news that your scan went well  

Kelly and dinny - congratulations officially      on your   !  How far along will you be when you have your scan on the 10th?
Your post earlier today was lovely, the support on here has been great  .

Daisy - hope your ok? Let us know how you get on with the midwife  

Hello to anyone else reading, hope your cycles are all going well xx

Afm - had a low day yesterday, was sure things were looking bad as had some brown bloody discharge (sorry for tmi!!) and had cramps and tummy felt so sensitive! So we pretty much moped around as thought af was on the way!
Off to the clinic we went this morning for blood test and waited 50 mins for the result, to be told we had a very strong positive!!!! So i can actually write that we got a   ^!!! Cant believe it, you should of seen our faces when the nurse told us, i was so shocked and still am, i was so certain it would be negative!! Complete madness     !!!

Big hugs to all xXx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

*bunny73* ive been on pins all day!!! Ive been checking in during the day then i started panicing because u haven't posted 
Now i cant stop smiling im super excited for u      its like we've gone through this together  
i think I'll be between 6-7 weeks 
im so chuffed for u  xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Omg just seen all your BFP's girls congratulations amazing news hope I will be joining you in a few weeks!!!


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Yay congrats to all the bfps what s lucky thread!!!


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks charl1989   hope to see your positive news soon too  .

Ahhhh thanks kelly, sorry i kept you waiting  ! We have defo been through this together and hopefully we continue too  . 
My scan is on the 15th, ill be 7+6 i think.

Bunny xxx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

*bunny73* i wasn't sure how far gone i would be and i didn't know how to work it out!  but ive been on google!!! I found a calculator, im 4wks+ 4 days so I'll be 7wks+4 days on scan day.   everything goes well for both of us   xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations girls on the BFP's!!

I'm also on a FET cycle  my first one.

We are aiming for embryo transfer on the 5th of November

Xxx


----------



## julez10 (Aug 17, 2010)

Can I just ask a quick question, did anyone use embryo glue? I am hoping to have my day five blastocyst put back in ina couple of weeks and am wondering whether to ask for the glue. I got a BFP last time on my fresh cycle, but really don't want to go through this again as I have found it quite hard, so want to give it the best chance. What are you thoughts?


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kelly I lied my scan is on the 13th not the 15th!! But I will be 7+6 then. Clinic told us today I'm 4+3, so we are very close! We have decided that taking one day at a time is the way forward! Have you told anyone your news?! X

Welcome saila, good luck with your cycle  x

Hi julez10, iv used embryo glue on my last 2 cycles, and as you've probably read this cycle has resulted in a bfp ! I personally think that if you want to feel that you've given your cycle the best shot, then you should do all the extras and that way you won't look back and wish you had done things differently, hope this makes sense  x

Bunny xx


----------



## cat23 (Sep 15, 2014)

hey all
it's my first time on here - I just wondered if any of you had any advice - this is really bad protocol i know, jumping the party etc, but I'm just really worried and my consultant is on leave! and i have to make the decision tomorrow...
I'm first time ivf, 35, undetectable amh. last month had a stimulated cycle which got 5 eggs, four of which fertilized and all of which were frozen on day 1 as my progesterone was too high. I'm now on a natural cycle, trigger last friday, currently on day 2. the embryologist rang this morning and said 2 embryos not doing great and 2 fine (grade 1 and grade 2) and how many did I want to put back? I'm checked in for a day 3 transfer tomorrow afternoon, pending morning phonecall. I'd been thinking to go to day 5 as seemed higher rates of pregnancy, and if two good could freeze one and put back one... but the embryologist seemed to be saying better to go day 3. 
what does anyone think? I'm worried that day 3 might not work (rates seem lower etc) but that if we push the two good ones to day 5 they won't make it and we'd have nothing... any advice much appreciated! has been wonderful to read of your success stories, and very moving to read of the problems - albeit from a distance. 
Cat xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi cat it's all down to your but I no that if it was me I would go with having both put back in on day three and get them back in where they belong. Xx


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi cat

I've just had a successful day 3 transfer well actually I'm just over 7 weeks now. I had two out back in. Like you mine were frozen day 1. I had our IVF due to me starting chemo and protocol was to freeze on day 1. We also had 4 2 doing well and 2 not so well on day 2. Embryologist rang and said we were going for a day 3 transfer which at the time I was a bit gutted about as all you here about is blasto being the best. But actually when I spoke to the embryologist on transfer day he said day 3 is sometimes the best day for some women. They did discuss doing a split transfer and me having one out back day 3 and trying to culture another to day 5 but they decided to put both back there and then. 
We then asked for them to culture the remaining two to see if they could get to blast one did and it got re-frozen. 

Hope that helps
Xx


----------



## cat23 (Sep 15, 2014)

thanks so much Charl1989 & Sarah donkey - that's so helpful, really brilliant advice. will talk to them this morning & see what's what but if they point to day 3 i feel miles better about it now - thanks ever so xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Sorry I've not been on in a while  

Huge congratulations to all with the BFP's !!!! Lets hope they continue 

I'm booked in for my transfer tomorrow yayyyyyy !! 3rd cycle and first transfer, so so happy we've made it this far. My lining last week was 9.1 and triple striped  

Any tips for the 2ww and how to survive it?!

Xxx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Cat and Rachel - hope both your transfers go well, goodluck


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Had my scan today lining is 9.7mm and triple stripped so booked in for next Wednesday for transfer of our two frosties. 😀


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi *bunny73* we are close aren't we , we've only told the people that knew we were having ivf, it was nice to have the support while going through it but i feel like a open book! just wish it was our secret for a bit  dh is like a bottle of pop he's so excited, its hard trying to keep his feet on the ground!

I thought the 2ww was tough! but waiting for the scan to see if everything is ok is even harder  i had a down/nagative day yesterday 
How u feeling? Have you told anyone? 
*charl1989* congratulations on your lining hope ur transfer comes quick for u 
Hope the transfers went well today ladies


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Otd is next Thursday 1 week to go  thankfully I'm finally out the hospital so feeling a lot better just hoping taking ill after tea masher hasn't interfered with anything 😔

Xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Charl - goodluck for trasfer next weds  

Kelly and dinny - your explanation of dh being like a bottle of pop made me smile  !! Waiting for the scan is hard. Sorry to hear you were feeling down, do you feel a bit more up beat now? . 
Im ok ta, been feeling a little sicky, and eating helps - but i cant keep eating  !! Lol!! We have told my parents, my brother and our best friends (a married couple). Will tell our bosses, but thats it! It is hard though! X

Cat and Rachel - how did your trasfers go? Are you officially pupo? X

Little bumblebee - sorry to hear youve been in hospital, are you ok? Good luck for otd   X

XxX


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi girls, 
Transfer went well yesterday and I'm officially PUPO 
Had quite a lot of cramping on my left side last night, but now it feels more like pressure almost and niggly if that makes any sense at all?! 
Let the madness of the 2ww commence !! 

Xxx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations on being pupo Rachel   X


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm doing a lot better now I had a bowel obstruction and was on fluids only for 5 days I'm hoping it hasn't harmed my chances this cycle stressing out just wish it was Thursday already!! 😔 

Hope u ladies are doing well xx


----------



## kelly and dinny (Aug 26, 2011)

*rachel89* congratulations on being pupo hope ur 2ww goes smoothly 
*little bumblebee* that must of been awful! Im glad ur feeling better now  i hope u get good news on thursday after all you've been through 
*bunny73* im feeling much better i think its down to the hormones and worrying that everything will be ok its been really weird i love my food but this last week i havent felt hungry at all........ well up until yesterday evening i felt starving!! Lol 
Im feeling a little sicky but wasnt sure if it was my imagination 
Xxx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Little bumblebee -  how are you feeling now? Much better i hope  . X

Kelly and dinny - glad your feeling better hun. Hope you get your appetite back. Its prob not your imagination, i thought it was too early, but i defo have been feeling sick, but its on and off through the day and even in the night!! X


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm feeling a lot better thank u bunny absolutely dreading Thursday but I think being I'll has made it go in quite fast as I never really had much time to think about it just plenty of rest until Thursday 😊

Hope u ladies are doing okay 😊

Congrats on being pupo Rachel 😃 

Xx


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi ladies!

Congratulations bunny and Kelly and Dinny!!! Fantastic news!! 
This thread seems lucky          
Hope time from now till then doesn't drag too much!!

Also congratulations ladies that are officially pupo!! Hopefully we can celebrate  more great news 😄😄😄😄

Afm I had my scan yesterday and my lining is 9.8mm so transfer is booked for tue 4th, 
Suddenly it's become very real... I want so much for something to transfer... I would love our two frosties to make it and come back home where they belong!!
I'm frightened of that dreaded call if they didn't survive.... Worst feeling ever!! 
Monday they shall call to tell me a time

Please little frosties fight on


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi ladies I've been siting in the background waiting to start my fet, I'm testing my surge, so hopefully I can transfer next week, but I'm so worried my two blasts won't thaw, I just want everything to go to plan so they can both be inside me.
Honey bee I've got my fingers crossed for your two embies, I know just how your feeling, what grades are your embies, also it wanted to ask what day most of you ladies got your surge at .


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi ianaleena good luck with your thaw next week hopegully your embies survive i had 3 frozen & 1 survived my otd is tomorrow xx


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Little bumblebee I have my fingers crossed for your  Result tomorrow , what grade did you transfer?


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Not sure grade as they never mentioned they said it was a day 4 combined embryo I had transferred and it was doing brilliantly so hoping it's worked!   I'm getting so nervous & excited but part of me thinks it's not worked as I spent the first 7 days after transfer in agony with a bowel obstruction drs said they don't think it affected anything but can't be 100% sure so part of me is expecting bfn  

Xx


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Little bumblebee good luck with your result today, you've done so well waiting this long, your stronger than me, I would of tested days ago. Fingers crossed


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Well ladies it's a bfn from me absolutely gutted!! Thank u guys for the support but I think I need to take time away & get some courage to do it again 1 last time but I'm unsure as to when that will be 😔 xx


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

So sorry bumblebee , all the best for the future big


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

So sorry bumblee...sending you lots of love xxxx

I'm 7dp5dt today and still a BFN...not being very hopeful now. I've had AF type cramps on and off but dull..on 3dp5dt I wiped after a wee and there was a spot of pink so I was hoping that was implantion but surely if that was it I'd be showing a BFP by now?! I'm using FRER tests. My boobs don't hurt BUT they always hurt before AF is on her way so was thinking this may be a good sign?
I'm well and truly in the madness of the 2ww !! 

Anyone had a negative 7dp5dt and still gone on to have a positive? 

Xxx


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry bumblebee  
Nothing any of us can say will make you feel any better but please know we are thinking of you xxx


Ianakeena... I'm feeling your nerves... I can't stop worrying about the thaw!!
I have 2x BB blasts ready and waiting.. What about yours? Do you know the grade? I'm routing for us both!!!


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Honeybee I have two bc blasts just waiting, I'm just so worried they won't carry on growing when they thaw, or if they even thaw, my hubby just says don't worry it will be fine, but I worry so much, two bb blasts is great, when do you hope to transfer, have you ovulated yet?


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm frightened of the exact same  thing ianaleena... The thawing process is the most frightening part in my opinion 😢😢😢
Last time we had two embryos the didn't survive so I think that's haunting me slightly...

On a positive note though... When talking to them they do say that anything above a cc grade is classed as good!! I have a friend that has 2 9month old twins from having 2xcc grades put back... One of them only just scraped the criteria for surviving a thaw... 
I holding onto that thought!

I'm having a medicated cycle so it doesn't work on me ovulating.. I am on 5 progynova tablets a day now with crinone (or however it's spelt) 
I'm being called Monday about times however they shall be taken out of the freezer tue with transfer then too... 😳😳😳😳😳😳😳
Feels so real now!!

How do things work with you.. I'm guessing you have a natural cycle??
When are you expecting transfer??


Morning to everyone 💋💋💋💋💋💋💋


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow tues is great not long  when I was told I had two bc blast they told me not to bother freezing as not good quality, but I said I wanted to freez just in case, then when I told my doc she said bc is great and she is positive, just to think if I listened to them I could of chucked away our babies without giving them a chance. Yes we're doing a natural cycle so I'm waiting for my surge which should be any day, then I transfer 5 days from positive surge so should be next week


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi girls 
My transfer went well I had both frosties put back on Wednesday,One bounced right back the other not as good so hope one of them stick. I'm worrying that I am doing to much as I can't stop the house work or from carrying my 11month old around where as last time I just rested on the sofa most of the ttw. Has anyone got any stories of getting a BFP with a frostie that only came back half way before transfer? They said is was still viable My test day is the 7th so a week today.  
Lots a baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations charl1989!!!
I personally wouldn't read too much into it... Viable is great!! Sometimes they are just slow starters 😘😘😘😘
Having two put back is fantastic!! Can't wait to hear your news xxxx

Ianaleena
Not long for either of us!! It's nerve wracking but mustn't let it get to us as their is no reason why we wouldn't be successful... Their are so manŷ success stories out there.. I can't believe they advised you they were not good... My understanding is cc and above has a good chance! It's the thaw process that's the worst part I think. 
I'm so happy for you you are giving your snow babies a chance... If you can just get them home, your body will take over looking after them.. 😘😘😘😘
I have never done a natural cycle or been given the option however can only be positive as your body will be in top form 😄
I shall deff be following your story and preying we can share some good news!!
💋💋💋💋


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you honeybee , I will be following your story too, so nice to have ladies going through the same as you to share stories  
Hi charl1989-  great news about your transfer, nice to here transfer going well , and blasts thawing, what grades did you have? I can't wait to be in the tww again , just take it easy, I know it's easier said than done, as I couldn't stop doing stuff, hubby was always telling me off, so this time if I get the chance I will rest more


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you girls 


Ianaleena- I can't remember exactly I think they were 4bb and 3ab but not 100%. I filled my bladder way to full at transfer and had to empty it out abit twice before they could do transfer ha Xxx


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

I got my smiley face yesterday  ,so I go for a scan today to check my lining, then transfer Thursday  
Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hope it all goes well ianaleena, good luck xx


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you daisy44


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi girls glad your still keeping posted on this thread! 
I did a test today but not due to test till Friday it wasn't first wee of the day and got a very very faint bfp so going to test again in the morning with first wee and hope it gets stronger over the days xx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Congrats charl1989 you must be so happy, I still read this thread after a successful fet in sep, got 12 week scan Thursday still doesn't feel real tho x


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you daisy44  I bet your so excited about the scan😄😄😄😄 how well did your embryos defrost did both bounce back? Cxx


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeeeeek!!!! Congratulations charl1989!!!!
I can't wait to hear on the official test date 7th  

I'm in an anxious state now... Transfer is set for tomorrow, got to be there for 1.15pm... Preying so much we have something to transfer!!    
Hopefully this very lucky thread stays lucky  

Ianaleena... Only a couple of days for you too... Our horrid wait hopefully will be done together 💋💋💋💋💋


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Well not good news scan didn't go well  lining was perfect but my follicles was only 15,so not big enough to carry on, so I will wait for af in two weeks then start again, it's never easy something always goes wrong, but I must stay positive for next time.
Honey bee I have everything crossed for you tomorrow all the best


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh no... Ianaleena, not long to wait.... Im routing for you next time too... This journey is so tough 💋💋💋💋💋


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you Honey bee, yes it won't be long when you think of it, I will ovulate again and have scan by the end of this month, so not long really, think it was all down to my body still not ready after egg collection as I was still very tender inside during the scan, but hay better luck next time.


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hiya ladies charl yes both defrosted fine, and just one took,it's the most nerve wracking part x
Ianaleena so sorry that you wasn't quite ready, good luck for next time, we just seem 2 spend a lot of time waiting and waiting x
Honeybee massive good luck for today I can remember it so clearly, hope you get good news when they call x


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I'm sooooo tired!! Fab news today, both our embryos survived!! 
One grade two and one grade four..
Anyone have any knowledge what that means?? 
I know one bounced totally back and the other was slightly behind buy multiplying nicely..

I'm pupo with twins!!!! Yay 🎉🎈🎉🎈🎉🎈🎉

Test day is in 10 days, fri 14th

Will do personals shorty 😘😘


----------

